# The Lower Left Coast NNL



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I will be there for sure with hopefully some finished cars and some primer cars for the primer table :biggrin: Hopeing to meet some of you guys.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I already requested that weekend off, so I'll be around, with a keg in my arms.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14527078
> *Well I already requested that weekend off, so I'll be around, with a keg in my arms.
> *



maybe i will see you there. I will be round probably will show someone how to do a minitruck c notch and some other stuff. I hope i wont go overboard and spend to much money on kits :biggrin: just junkers :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 20 2009, 01:45 PM~14527115
> *maybe i will see you there. I will be round probably will show someone how to do a minitruck c notch and some other stuff. I hope i wont go overboard and spend to much money on kits :biggrin:  just junkers :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I probably wont be buying much of anything. But then again, I always say that, and end up like a fool on a shopping sweepstakes show.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I will be there as one of the judge's.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ILL BE THERE...WE ARE GOING TO BE THERE FRIDAY NITE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be there. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 20 2009, 02:23 PM~14527529
> *I'll be there. :cheesy:
> *


of course you will will be rolling with me.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 02:18 PM~14527463
> *I will be there as one of the judge's.
> *


I want a 1st place. How much? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 20 2009, 02:35 PM~14527664
> *I want a 1st place. How much?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOTTA FINISH SOMETHING FIRST!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OKIEE AL IS SCOOPIN ME UP ON HIS WAY TO SAN DIEGO....KNOW OF ANY CHEAP HOTELS?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hit up Santiago, he knows of some reasonably priced hotels.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Im there for sure.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 20 2009, 02:48 PM~14527846
> *YOU GOTTA FINISH SOMETHING FIRST!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: jerk!! I got my invisible car in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 20 2009, 03:31 PM~14528266
> *:angry:  jerk!! I got my invisible car in the works. :biggrin:
> *


what year? Mine is a 1962!!!!lol.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That and Toledo are 2 of the three shows that I would LOVE to attend!! :0 :0 Maybe I can send somebody a model to enter for me? :dunno:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 20 2009, 03:36 PM~14528332
> *That and Toledo are 2 of the three shows that I would LOVE to attend!!  :0  :0  Maybe I can send somebody a model to enter for me?  :dunno:
> *


send it homie.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 05:38 PM~14528359
> *send it homie.
> *


I sure will!!!    Send me your address!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Send it to one of the so cal homies tonio we all will be glad to enter it for you!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 03:26 PM~14528213
> *Im there for sure.
> *


Aint you rolling with me too.?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 05:44 PM~14528413
> *Send it to one of the so cal homies tonio we all will be glad to enter it for you!
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 20 2009, 03:47 PM~14528451
> *Aint you rolling with me too.?
> *


i dont know am i????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:16 PM~14528851
> *i dont know am i????
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

are we taking a van????? or we going in the batmobile????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:29 PM~14528997
> *are we taking a van????? or we going in the batmobile????
> *


BLACK MAMBA. :0


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ILL BE THERE SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 20 2009, 04:51 PM~14529250
> *ILL BE THERE SUNDAY MORNING
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 20 2009, 04:51 PM~14529250
> *ILL BE THERE SUNDAY MORNING</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>*X2 Ninjas are broke these days, so I gotta bring my Kung Fu Skills UP!!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE JEW ALL HERE IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 09:20 PM~14532864
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE JEW ALL HERE IN SAN DIEGO
> *


X2


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be there. And it sound's like with a few of the members from MASTERPIECES MCC. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 21 2009, 07:01 PM~14543283
> *I'll be there. And it sound's like with a few of the members from MASTERPIECES MCC. :biggrin:
> *


Kool. Cant wait to see your builds in person!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 07:04 PM~14543324
> *Kool. Cant wait to see your builds in person!!
> *


O.k. ,just don't laugh , I'm sensitive.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 21 2009, 07:14 PM~14543441
> *O.k. ,just don't laugh , I'm sensitive.
> *


I would think it would be the other way around. Seriously bro, you will probably be having to come back with a towel to wipe off the drool I would be leaving. You gonna be selling your wheels??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Il be there real late on saturday, so il c ya'll on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Will be there Friday, Gonna start the party Early......Who's in for getting together Friday night....???


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 22 2009, 01:20 AM~14546781
> *Will be there Friday, Gonna start the party Early......Who's in for getting together Friday night....???
> *


WE'LL BE DOWN BRO  WHAT TIME YOU GUYS COMING DOWN?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 02:00 AM~14546846
> *WE'LL BE DOWN BRO   WHAT TIME YOU GUYS COMING DOWN?
> *



prob heading out around 3 or 4


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 22 2009, 09:05 PM~14555705
> *prob heading out around 3 or 4
> *


damn, i get off work at 9pm. we'll catch up with you guy's then.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

yup! i get offa at 1:30pm and i'll be around town till they show up! might have to work on saturday morning


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14556231
> *yup! i get offa at 1:30pm and i'll be around town till they show up! might have to work on saturday morning
> *


i got the weekend off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 22 2009, 10:47 PM~14556279
> *i got the weekend off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bish :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 09:51 PM~14556324
> *bish :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT DAY DO YOU PLAN ON DOING THE B-B-Q PRIMO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 11:15 PM~14556529
> *SO WHAT DAY DO YOU PLAN ON DOING THE B-B-Q PRIMO.
> *


carne asada beer bigg screen projector on l.i.l. and b.s. all night long :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14556570
> *carne asada beer bigg screen projector on l.i.l. and b.s. all night long :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT MY NIGG, I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT DAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 11:20 PM~14556586
> *I KNOW THAT MY NIGG, I JUST NEED TO KNOW WHAT DAY....... :biggrin:
> *


SATURDAY! :biggrin: I WANT TO HAVE CARNE ASADA WITH THE BEANS RICE AND CEVICHE DE CAMARON TOO WITH THE ICE KOOLED CARONAS  THEN WE SET UP THE LARGE SCREEN AND SET UP THE SHOW  THATS THE WAY WE ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14556659
> *SATURDAY! :biggrin:  I WANT TO HAVE CARNE ASADA WITH THE BEANS  RICE AND CEVICHE DE CAMARON TOO WITH THE ICE KOOLED CARONAS   THEN WE SET UP THE LARGE SCREEN AND SET UP THE SHOW   THATS THE WAY WE ROLL :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool just let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 11:29 PM~14556684
> *Ok cool just let me know if you need anything.
> *


JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO'S STOPING BY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 09:26 PM~14556659
> *SATURDAY! :biggrin:  I WANT TO HAVE CARNE ASADA WITH THE BEANS  RICE AND CEVICHE DE CAMARON TOO WITH THE ICE KOOLED CARONAS   THEN WE SET UP THE LARGE SCREEN AND SET UP THE SHOW   THATS THE WAY WE ROLL :biggrin:
> *


shit just by reading this got me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 22 2009, 11:32 PM~14556727
> *shit just by reading this got me  hungry  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2009, 10:30 PM~14556704
> *JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO'S STOPING BY
> *


me and one of my my skonkas for sure.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 09:34 PM~14556765
> *me and one of my my skonkas for sure.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 11:34 PM~14556765
> *me and one of my my skonkas for sure.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It's a date then. Most of the homie's will be out there by then. I might get there on Friday in the evening.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 23 2009, 12:19 AM~14557203
> *It's a date then. Most of the homie's will be out there by then. I might get there on Friday in the evening.
> *


KOOL BIGG BRO!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think im coming down on Friday morning but i'll definately be there Saturday. PM me ur number howard...I lost it.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 PM~14556765
> *me and one of my my skonkas for sure.
> *



Roger gonna get mad u talking bout him like that!!!!  

QUOTE(Mr.1/16th @ Jul 22 2009, 10:30 PM) 
JUST NEED TO KNOW WHO'S STOPING BY 

I'll be there, my lady coming out with me to meet all the Homies, so she can finally put a face to a the names.

Roger will be out too....

smallz:
I think im coming down on Friday morning but i'll definately be there Saturday. PM me ur number howard...I lost it.

U not rolling out with Deee?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ill be out there friday afternoon/evening, ill be there for the bbq ill bring some asada and corn tortillas,it will be me and okiee AL!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

ill be there for sure primo let us know if you need us to bring anything up??


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 23 2009, 06:53 AM~14558305
> *Roger gonna get mad u talking bout him like that!!!!
> 
> QUOTE(Mr.1/16th @ Jul 22 2009, 10:30 PM)
> ...


Naw. Me and my "skonka" are coming......lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 09:41 AM~14559544
> *Naw. Me and my "skonka" are coming......lol
> *


so this is a bring your wife or skonka show????? or is it cuz of the bbq lol??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like I aint gonna make this show. :angry: . See you guys another time.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 09:44 AM~14559583
> *Looks like I aint gonna make this show. :angry: . See you guys another time.
> *


WHAT??? WHY not primo??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thought everything was good with money. Thought I got paid on the 7th, but actually the 14th. A week too late. No gas money or anything. :angry: .


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 09:57 AM~14559684
> *thought everything was good with money. Thought I got paid on the 7th, but actually the 14th. A week too late. No gas money or anything. :angry: .
> *


that sucks bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 23 2009, 09:58 AM~14559689
> *that sucks bro!
> *


yup


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thats why you have to have a scion it will get you to sd on one tank of gas lol.....and only cost like 25 bucks to fill up


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 23 2009, 09:42 AM~14559561
> *so this is a bring your wife or skonka show????? or is it cuz of the bbq lol??
> *


So which one u gonna bring????? The wife or the skonka???? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 23 2009, 10:02 AM~14559717
> *thats why you have to have a scion it will get you to sd on one tank of gas lol.....and only cost like 25 bucks to fill up
> *


sounds nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 23 2009, 10:57 AM~14559684
> *WHAT THE F*&K!!!!  *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 10:11 AM~14559798
> *WHAT THE F*&K!!!!
> *


yup


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK EVERYONE, THIS IS HOW'S GOING TO HAPPEN  

IT WILL BE A POT LUCK SO ADD WHAT YOU WANT TO BRING  ANYTHING BROTHERS IS WELCOME!! SODA-BEER-CHIPS ECT.ECT.
JUST ADD TO THE LIST
MR.1/16TH:
MY HOUSE FOR THE BBQ, I WILL PROVIDE THE PAD CARNE ASADA AND TORTILLA,PROJECTOR WITH BIG SCREEN AND WIFI AND MUSIC AND SOCALINC SHOP TO FINISH ANYTHING YOU NEED TO FINISH  

CHR1S: IS BRINGING BEANS AND RICE

JAMES:?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I can bring some extra tortillas and asada!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i will buy the beer....what kind do i buy...?....i like heffenweizen...or coronas..!!!..let me know...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14556127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James is gonna be bringin something besides a hangover, cant really bring food across the fence, but I can throw down on some down south cooking!!! Maybe some fried chicken?? or some greens??


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2009, 10:07 AM~14559770
> *So which one u gonna bring????? The wife or the skonka???? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


im not sure yet :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jul 23 2009, 07:08 PM~14564977
> *i will buy the beer....what kind do i buy...?....i like heffenweizen...or coronas..!!!..let me know...
> *


BOTH, & NEW CASTLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566381
> *BOTH, & NEW CASTLE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YYYYEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

going to the show for sure but i am thinking about joining you guys at the potluck too if that aint gonna be a problem but not sure yet lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 11:32 PM~14566846
> *going to the show for sure but i am thinking about joining you guys at the potluck too if that aint gonna be a problem but not sure yet lol
> *


WE'LL GET YOU THE ADDY SO YOU CAN JOIN US FAMILY!! LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING YOU AND YOUR POPS KICKING IT WITH THE CREW


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 23 2009, 10:36 PM~14566868
> *WE'LL GET YOU THE ADDY SO YOU CAN JOIN US FAMILY!! LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING YOU AND YOUR POPS KICKING IT WITH THE CREW
> *



it would the the friday right before the show right bro?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

have a new bottle of Tequila..... I'LL pick up some shot glasses for everyone.....It's been a [email protected] up year for everyone at some point, so I wanna take a drink with all the homies that make it out for the BBQ. I'll hit u up to see what else u need when we get down there...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14566899
> *it would the the friday right before the show right bro?
> *


THE BBQ IS ON SATURDAY, & THE SHOW IS ON SUNDAY BRO.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 23 2009, 10:49 PM~14566961
> *have a new bottle of Tequila..... I'LL pick up some shot glasses for everyone.....It's been a [email protected] up year for everyone at some point, so I wanna take a drink with all the homies that make it out for the BBQ. I'll hit u up to see what else u need when we get down there...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:56 PM~14567023
> *THE BBQ IS ON SATURDAY, & THE SHOW IS ON SUNDAY BRO.
> *



oh guess i confused the days somehow lol Still deciding right now gonna talk to santiago too via pm. It looks like i will get some stuff done for the show but it will require some looong hours at the bench so i will see. I will let everyone know if i am or am not comming.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 23 2009, 10:58 PM~14567062
> *oh guess i confused the days somehow lol Still deciding right now gonna talk to santiago too via pm. It looks like i will get some stuff done for the show but it will require some looong hours at the bench so i will see. I will let everyone know if i am or am not comming.
> *


COOL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 23 2009, 10:57 PM~14567041
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, thought you'd like that Chris.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14567144
> *yeah, thought you'd like that Chris.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah, this is gonna be cool. If I can remember, Ill pick up some Malibu and coronas.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 23 2009, 11:23 PM~14567292
> *Hell yeah, this is gonna be cool. If I can remember, Ill pick up some Malibu and coronas.
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't forget the sodas! Marky mark don't drink alchol anymore,a coke classic will make me happy!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 24 2009, 01:23 AM~14567292
> *Hell yeah, this is gonna be cool. If I can remember, Ill pick up some Malibu and coronas.
> *


Damn, That alone would be worth the trip!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 24 2009, 01:15 PM~14571754
> *Damn, That alone would be worth the trip!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Potluck

MR.1/16TH Carne asada & tortillas
CHR1S619 Beans & rice
James Coronas & Malibu
Rookiefromcali Heff's
Lowridermodels Carne asada
Raiderpride Tequila


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 03:29 PM~14573253
> *Potluck
> 
> MR.1/16TH                Carne asada & tortillas
> ...


Wheres the food??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

They said some of the so call big dog's are coming out of retirement for this show, that's good cause I got some shit to get off my chest when I see the one I need to see. He knows who he is. :biggrin: 
See you there.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 07:14 PM~14574971
> *They said some of the so call big dog's are coming out of retirement for this show, that's good cause I got some shit to get off my chest when I see the one I need to see.  He knows who he is.  :biggrin:
> See you there.
> *


 :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 07:14 PM~14574971
> *They said some of the so call big dog's are coming out of retirement for this show, that's good cause I got some shit to get off my chest when I see the one I need to see.  He knows who he is.  :biggrin:
> See you there.
> *


! know how you feel!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14575019
> *i know how you feel!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 08:14 PM~14574971
> *They said some of the so call big dog's are coming out of retirement for this show, that's good cause I got some shit to get off my chest when I see the one I need to see.  He knows who he is.  :biggrin:
> See you there.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL GUY'S!! I HAVE HELPED OUT WITH ALL THE ROOMS I CAN GET SO IF YOU NEED ROOMS YOU NEED TO LOOK INTO EXPIDIA OR HOTELS.COM  I GOT 6 ROOMS FOR THOSE HOW ASKED AND I GOT THEM TAKE'N CARE OF :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 09:00 PM~14575816
> *WELL GUY'S!! I HAVE HELPED OUT WITH ALL THE ROOMS I CAN GET SO IF YOU NEED ROOMS YOU NEED TO LOOK INTO EXPIDIA OR HOTELS.COM   I GOT 6 ROOMS FOR THOSE HOW ASKED AND I GOT THEM TAKE'N CARE OF :biggrin:
> *


:0 . U running a business over there? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:02 PM~14575824
> *:0 . U running a business over there? :biggrin:
> *


  FORGET ABOUT IT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14575830
> * FORGET ABOUT IT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . Well its a def.. I am goin again, but money is tiiiiight. Big Bro Chris is helpin me out. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:05 PM~14575844
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: . Well its a def.. I am goin again, but money is tiiiiight. Big Bro Chris is helpin me out. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SO YOUR COMING DOWN!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 09:06 PM~14575852
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 SO YOUR COMING DOWN!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


Yezzzir!!!! Be there Friday night.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:08 PM~14575863
> *Yezzzir!!!! Be there Friday night.
> *



SSSSSSSSAAAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 09:09 PM~14575869
> *SSSSSSSSAAAAAAWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah. Im gonna try to marinate some meats before I roll out n put em in a cooler or somethin.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:12 PM~14575887
> *hell yeah. Im gonna try to marinate some meats before I roll out n put em in a cooler or somethin.
> *


KOOOOOOOOOLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 09:15 PM~14575907
> *KOOOOOOOOOLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I will see what I can do homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:16 PM~14575911
> *I will see what I can do homie.
> *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

BOS im glad you are going to be able to make it down!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 09:56 PM~14576164
> *BOS im glad you are going to be able to make it down!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I am stoked now man. Chris is a true homie. This is gonna be the last one for a while for me so I really wanted to roll out there n kick with the homiez!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 09:59 PM~14576193
> *Yeah I am stoked now man. Chris is a true homie. This is gonna be the last one for a while for me so I really wanted to roll out there n kick with the homiez!!!!
> *


hell ya brother


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14576221
> *hell ya brother
> *


Lookin foward to it. Might work on a ride on Saturday over there too. Steal some tips and knowledge from all you Vets


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:07 PM~14576254
> *Lookin foward to it. Might work on a ride on Saturday over there too. Steal some tips and knowledge from all you Vets
> *


KOOL!! OUR SHOP IS READY FOR YOU BROTHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

hell ya brother ill have something to show at this show for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im really looking forward to this show.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 11:09 PM~14576267
> *hell ya brother ill have something to show at this show for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im really looking forward to this show.....
> *


HEL YEAH!! HEY PAN TOSDAO, CAN YOU BRINGM SOME TECATE BOTTLES FROM TIJUAS FOR TRIBALDOG? THE LIL ONE THAT CAN OPEN ANOTHER BOTTLE FROM THE BOTTLE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:08 PM~14576264
> *KOOL!! OUR SHOP IS READY FOR YOU BROTHER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is there anything that is needed at all? For the shop, food, BBQ supplies?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 10:09 PM~14576267
> *hell ya brother ill have something to show at this show for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im really looking forward to this show.....
> *


Just let me know how much for it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:12 PM~14576292
> *Is there anything that is needed at all? For the shop, food, BBQ supplies?
> *


WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO BRING BRING!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14576301
> *WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO BRING BRING!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:11 PM~14576288
> *HEL YEAH!! HEY PAN TOSDAO, CAN YOU BRINGM SOME TECATE BOTTLES FROM TIJUAS FOR TRIBALDOG? THE LIL ONE THAT CAN OPEN ANOTHER BOTTLE FROM THE BOTTLE
> *


he said he'll figure out how many he can bring


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 11:17 PM~14576339
> *he said he'll figure out how many he can bring
> *


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 10:17 PM~14576339
> *he said he'll figure out how many he can bring
> *


U mean he will bring whatever he hasn't drank????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14576299
> *Just let me know how much for it!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 lol you got it primo!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:23 PM~14576393
> *U mean he will bring whatever he hasn't drank????
> *


 :biggrin: we drinking tecates right now :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 10:25 PM~14576405
> *:biggrin:  we drinking tecates right now :biggrin:
> *


Well....looks like there wont be any left thanks to Chris!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 10:29 PM~14576428
> *Well....looks like there wont be any left thanks to Chris!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jul 24 2009, 11:29 PM~14576428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14576518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry. He will leave two for you.......



Or is that too much???


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:43 PM~14576536
> *Don't worry. He will leave two for you.......
> Or is that too much???
> *


it'a all good brother!! just glad your making it out to the show carnal!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 10:56 PM~14576602
> *it'a all good brother!! just glad your making it out to the show carnal!!
> *


me too bro!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 24 2009, 11:58 PM~14576622
> *me too bro!!!!
> *


FAMILIA!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

This aint Chris, its Wonderbread. Whassup yall. Glad you makin it down Pat!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 11:09 PM~14576686
> *This aint Chris, its Wonderbread. Whassup yall. Glad you makin it down Pat!!
> *


Whatup dawg!!Glad I can make it too!!! Whats good over there?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:25 AM~14576767
> *Whatup dawg!!Glad I can make it too!!! Whats good over there?
> *


TWO CAVORNES GETTING THIER DRANK ON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:28 PM~14576778
> *TWO CAVORNES GETTING THIER DRANK ON!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, my pale ass is getting fucked up right now. HAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:31 AM~14576796
> *Yeah, my pale ass is getting fucked up right now. HAHAHA
> *


PUCKER  !!! I WANNNNAAAA BBBBEEEEEERRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:31 PM~14576802
> *PUCKER  !!! I WANNNNAAAA BBBBEEEEEERRRR!!!!!!
> *


I want another one too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IN A BIT IT WILL BE LIKE THIS AT THE LOCAL CLUB


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:35 PM~14576832
> *IN A BIT IT WILL BE LIKE THIS AT THE LOCAL CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :barf:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:35 PM~14576832
> *IN A BIT IT WILL BE LIKE THIS AT THE LOCAL CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


sir you to old for that!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE THIS!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:38 PM~14576846
> *IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE THIS!!
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had photoshop!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:38 PM~14576846
> *IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE THIS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS JUST IN!! A PIC OF CHR1S AND DARKSIDE KICKING IT TONIGHT!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:40 PM~14576856
> *THIS JUST IN!! A PIC OF CHR1S AND DARKSIDE KICKING IT TONIGHT!!
> 
> 
> ...


that greñudo looks more like you gramps!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:40 PM~14576856
> *THIS JUST IN!! A PIC OF CHR1S AND DARKSIDE KICKING IT TONIGHT!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i can do alot with that pic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14576901
> *i can do alot with that pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we have witnessed the skillz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

KEEP THIS IN MIND CHILDREN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14576901
> *i can do alot with that pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PRIMO!!!! oh no!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:49 AM~14576917
> *NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:48 PM~14576911
> *KEEP THIS IN MIND CHILDREN
> 
> 
> ...


your experiences?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:51 AM~14576933
> *your experiences?
> *


LIKE A MUTHER PUCKER!!!  



YOUR GOING TO END UP LIKE THIS IN A WHILE SWEETIES!!










MMMMMAAAAAASSSSSS PPPUUUTTTTOOOOOOOOSSSSSS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY CHR1S, I THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WERE'NT GOING TO TAKE PAN TOSTADO OUT TO THE CLUBS ANYMORE BECUASE HE CLOWNS AROUND TO MUCH!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:. Hey Santiago. How's the sunburn?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14576958
> *LIKE A MUTHER PUCKER!!!
> YOUR GOING TO END UP LIKE THIS IN A WHILE SWEETIES!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 12:59 AM~14576988
> *GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:. Hey Santiago. How's the sunburn?
> *


LIKE I WANT OT PEAL MY SKIN OFF BRO!!! 2ND AND THIRD DEGREE BURNS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 24 2009, 11:54 PM~14576958
> *LIKE A MUTHER PUCKER!!!
> YOUR GOING TO END UP LIKE THIS IN A WHILE SWEETIES!!
> 
> ...


hey cabron!! No beastiality!! You pedo cochino!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 25 2009, 12:00 AM~14576995
> *LIKE I WANT OT PEAL MY SKIN OFF BRO!!! 2ND AND THIRD DEGREE BURNS
> *


WTF!!!!! thats shitty bro. Painful too. Sorry to hear that man, but on the plus side..... Its about time you shed that face a little. :biggrin:. Did you go to the Doc?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

CAN YOU SAY ICE COLD.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 12:23 AM~14577103
> *CAN YOU SAY ICE COLD.
> 
> 
> ...


Im thirsty now!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey guys does anybody have the addy to the show they threw my flyer away can someone post it up tks


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 12:23 AM~14577103
> *CAN YOU SAY ICE COLD.
> 
> 
> ...


that's what we got too primo :biggrin: wonderbreads a little tipsy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:32 AM~14577142
> *that's what we got too primo  :biggrin:  wonderbreads a little tipsy  :biggrin:
> *


PICS IN THE MORNING OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN. :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 12:30 AM~14577135
> *hey guys does anybody have the addy to the show they threw mines away can someone post it up tks
> *


look at page 1 bro. First post :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:34 AM~14577147
> *look at page 1 bro. First post :biggrin:
> *


X-2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 12:34 AM~14577147
> *look at page 1 bro. First post :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 12:36 AM~14577157
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T SAY IT PRIMO, CAUSE HE CAN'T READ. HE IS ON THE DEE,DEE,REE SIDE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 12:37 AM~14577161
> *DON'T SAY IT PRIMO, CAUSE HE CAN'T READ.  HE IS ON THE DEE,DEE,REE SIDE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn primo I was gonna say it too!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 24 2009, 11:34 PM~14577147
> *look at page 1 bro. First post :biggrin:
> *


tks bro forgot about that


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 11:37 PM~14577161
> *DON'T SAY IT PRIMO, CAUSE HE CAN'T READ.  HE IS ON THE DEE,DEE,REE SIDE.
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 01:59 AM~14577337
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


why you getting mad cuz of the chocolate bunny?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14579385
> *why you getting mad cuz of the chocolate bunny?!?!?!?! lol
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: pinchi bunny melted !?!?!?!?!?lol...........


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 25 2009, 01:59 AM~14576992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I sure as hell did last night!! :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2009, 01:28 PM~14579634
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  pinchi bunny melted !?!?!?!?!?lol...........
> *


 :ugh: lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

11 DAYS AWAY PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2009, 08:33 PM~14622233
> *11 DAYS AWAY PEOPLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2009, 07:33 PM~14622233
> *10 DAYS AWAY PEOPLE  :biggrin:
> *


stretch time start puting those last lil details people :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 29 2009, 07:33 PM~14622233
> *7 DAYS AWAY PEOPLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL GUY'S FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE GOIN TO BE STAYING AT MY HOTEL AND CHECKING ON FRIDAY, I'LL BE WORKING THE 2PM TO 10:30 PM SHIFT SO I'LL BE SEEING JEW CAVRONES THEIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey mr.1/16th pm me when u have time bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This weekend is creeping up fast. Im just about ready. See you guys this weekend.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 3 2009, 11:49 AM~14660177
> *WELL GUY'S FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE GOIN TO BE STAYING AT MY HOTEL AND CHECKING ON FRIDAY, I'LL BE WORKING THE 2PM TO 10:30 PM SHIFT SO I'LL BE SEEING JEW CAVRONES THEIR!! :biggrin:
> *



kool, be down there about that time, leaving around noon on Friday.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

5 days left people :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: I WOULD LIKE TO THANK "CHR1S619" FOR STOPPING BY AND HELPING ME CLEAR THE JUNGLE IN THE BACK FOR THE BBQ THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 5 2009, 11:59 AM~14683597
> *:thumbsup: I WOULD LIKE TO THANK "CHR1S619" FOR STOPPING BY AND HELPING ME CLEAR THE JUNGLE IN THE BACK FOR THE BBQ THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:  YOU DA MAN!!
> *


NO PROBLEMO  ! & IT WAS FUNNY TO SEE YOU FALL OUT OF THE TRASH CAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 5 2009, 01:05 PM~14683652
> *NO PROBLEMO   ! & IT WAS FUNNY TO SEE YOU FALL OUT OF THE TRASH CAN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ALRIGHT LADYS!! IF ANYONE NEEDS A ROOM FOR THIS WEEKEND "PLEASE" LET ME KNOW ASAP!! I HAVE THREE ROOMS AT THE RESIDENCE INN DOWN TOWN SAN DEIGO NEXT TO MY WORK WERE EVERYONE ELSE WILL BE STAYING AT!! RATE IS $139.00 A NIGHT SO IF YOU ARE NEEDING A ROON PLEASE PM ME AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE INFO WITH #### FOR THE PROPERTY


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK GUY'S NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY ARE KICKING IT AT THE PAD SO WE CAN GET EVERYTHING READY!! WE GOT:

ME: CARNE ASADA-TORTILLAS AND CHICKEN THE SOCALINC SHOP!

CHR1S619: BEANS AND RICE

DARKSIDE: GUACAMOLE-SALSA-SHRIMP CEVICHE AND MALIBU

LOWRIDERMODELS: CARNE-ASADA- WHAT EVER HE WANTS TO BRING :biggrin: 

JUST AD TO THE LIST FROM HERE GUY'S!! 
CAN ANYONE BRING CHIPS AND SODA OR "BEER" :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey bro. Still undecided if i come or not but if i do my mom will make a big bowl of macaroni salad(least thats what she said)


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 5 2009, 02:02 PM~14684164
> *Hey bro. Still undecided if i come or not but if i do my mom will make a big bowl of macaroni salad(least thats what she said)
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: YYYEEEAAAHHHH!!!!!!! :biggrin: BRING IT!!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 24 2009, 08:14 PM~14574971
> *They said some of the so call big dog's are coming out of retirement for this show, that's good cause I got some shit to get off my chest when I see the one I need to see.  He knows who he is.  :biggrin:
> See you there.
> *


In response to this comment?I dont know if it was intended towards me or not! But I feel it was! I was going to go to this show this Sunday, but it is comments like this that made me not want to do shows anymore! Believe me I do love this hobby, but its people like this that have hurt the hobby for years! Yeah me and Anthony aka Biggs! had a falling out! But thats between me and him and no one else! I dont have a problem with you! Never had! But if he does lets solve it the old fashion way! I CHALLENGE YOU BIGGS TO A BUILD OFF! Me and you! one on one! You know you wanted this! Its now up to you to accept! I know i can do all my own work on my build! Can you? Thats the main rule! NO ONE ELSE CAN DO ANYTHING ON OUR MODELS! lets do this the way it should be! THE SOLE WORK OF THE INDIVIDUAL WHOS BUILDING THIS MODEL! And dont act like know one knows anybody on here or in this hobby! If I, or you hear that this rule isnt being obeyed, The build offs over! I will be waiting for your answer


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2009, 04:36 PM~14686737
> *In response to this comment?I dont know if it was intended towards me or not! But I feel it was! I was going to go to this show this Sunday, but it is comments like this that made me not want to do shows anymore! Believe me I do love this hobby, but its people like this that have hurt the hobby for years! Yeah me and Anthony aka Biggs! had a falling out! But thats between me and him and no one else! I dont have a problem with you! Never had! But if he does lets solve it the old fashion way! I CHALLENGE YOU BIGGS TO A BUILD OFF! Me and you! one on one! You know you wanted this! Its now up to you to accept! I know i can do all my own work on my build! Can you? Thats the main rule! NO ONE ELSE CAN DO ANYTHING ON OUR MODELS! lets do this the way it should be! THE SOLE WORK OF THE INDIVIDUAL WHOS BUILDING THIS MODEL! And dont act like know one knows anybody on here or in this hobby! If I, or you hear that this rule isnt being obeyed, The build offs over! I will be waiting for your answer
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2009, 08:36 PM~14686737
> *In response to this comment?I dont know if it was intended towards me or not! But I feel it was! I was going to go to this show this Sunday, but it is comments like this that made me not want to do shows anymore! Believe me I do love this hobby, but its people like this that have hurt the hobby for years! Yeah me and Anthony aka Biggs! had a falling out! But thats between me and him and no one else! I dont have a problem with you! Never had! But if he does lets solve it the old fashion way! I CHALLENGE YOU BIGGS TO A BUILD OFF! Me and you! one on one! You know you wanted this! Its now up to you to accept! I know i can do all my own work on my build! Can you? Thats the main rule! NO ONE ELSE CAN DO ANYTHING ON OUR MODELS! lets do this the way it should be! THE SOLE WORK OF THE INDIVIDUAL WHOS BUILDING THIS MODEL! And dont act like know one knows anybody on here or in this hobby! If I, or you hear that this rule isnt being obeyed, The build offs over! I will be waiting for your answer
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 5 2009, 06:45 PM~14686818
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 5 2009, 12:50 PM~14684039
> *OK GUY'S NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY ARE KICKING IT AT THE PAD SO WE CAN GET EVERYTHING READY!! WE GOT:
> 
> ME: CARNE ASADA-TORTILLAS AND CHICKEN THE SOCALINC SHOP!
> ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2009, 05:36 PM~14686737
> *In response to this comment?I dont know if it was intended towards me or not! But I feel it was! I was going to go to this show this Sunday, but it is comments like this that made me not want to do shows anymore! Believe me I do love this hobby, but its people like this that have hurt the hobby for years! Yeah me and Anthony aka Biggs! had a falling out! But thats between me and him and no one else! I dont have a problem with you! Never had! But if he does lets solve it the old fashion way! I CHALLENGE YOU BIGGS TO A BUILD OFF! Me and you! one on one! You know you wanted this! Its now up to you to accept! I know i can do all my own work on my build! Can you? Thats the main rule! NO ONE ELSE CAN DO ANYTHING ON OUR MODELS! lets do this the way it should be! THE SOLE WORK OF THE INDIVIDUAL WHOS BUILDING THIS MODEL! And dont act like know one knows anybody on here or in this hobby! If I, or you hear that this rule isnt being obeyed, The build offs over! I will be waiting for your answer
> *


Waiting for my answer!!!!!! Did you forget who in the fuck you are talking too? I guess you must have. Don't think for one minute that time has healed everything. You are still David thepussy.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

See most of the homies there friday nite! If not friday ill see you at the bbq on saturday!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

See some of you guys on Friday evening.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 08:58 PM~14688987
> *Waiting for my answer!!!!!! Did you forget who in the fuck you are talking too? I guess you must have. Don't think for one minute that time has healed everything. You are still David the pussy who chose to stab me in the back for that myspace pimping shit of your bitch. At least that’s what you are telling everyone else and that’s not even true. Did you forget all them day's you where crying and crying on my shoulder for that stupid bitch that dumped you, and I was the only one who was there for you.. But since you want to air our dirty laundry let's do this.  What I had wrote was intended for you, But it did not have your name on it and I wanted you to tell me to my face what you where telling everyone else, now it does. I don't know where all of a sudden you got the balls to try and get at me. At one time I gave you the shirt off my back and treated you like a lil brother, I even lent you my brand new car for 5 month while I made the payment cause your broke ass was broke as a joke. And that's how you repaid me be by stabbing me in the back. Bitch this is beyond model car building, you where a big disappointment, And I should of listen too our mutual friend when they told me you where like that. But I didn't, I gave you a chance like a stupid. You charged me 250 for some pin stripping on my car. How can you charge your good friend 250 when I was paying the car note and insurance on my car you where driving for over 5 month's just to help you out. That was almost over 3,000 dollars. And you have the nerve to charge me. I was stupid to pay your ass too but I felt bad because you needed money. So if you really think you’re all grown now and can step to me we can handle it. I’m still me same old me, And I will never change because I’m real. Oh and as for fucking up the model world, how can you say that when I give and gave more to the homie's then you could ever give? I don't charge my homie's for anything. They are more then welcomed to anything. Now wake up wash your face and let's be real about this, do you really want to take it there. You are only five min away just let me know. We can finish what you started. Oh and before I go you can keep my name out of your mouth. You have no right in hell even speaking my name.
> 
> P.S. Don't let your fake ass homies who are pumping shit into your ear, get you into deeper shit. I know who they are, they don't give a fuck about you, they are just using you and talking shit behind your back. When are you going to wake up.
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wait...what? i thought biggs was talkin to one person? im lost as hell..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14689320
> *wait...what? i thought biggs was talkin to one person? im lost as hell..
> *


X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 09:29 PM~14689320
> *wait...what? i thought biggs was talkin to one person? im lost as hell..
> *


Mind ur business little homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 09:29 PM~14689320
> *wait...what? i thought biggs was talkin to one person? im lost as hell..
> *


Dont try too hard to follow dawg. Just let it be.   .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

will do...ima hurt my head tryna follow anyway.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14689356
> *will do...ima hurt my head tryna follow anyway.
> *


  :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 09:58 PM~14688987
> *Waiting for my answer!!!!!! Did you forget who in the fuck you are talking too? I guess you must have. Don't think for one minute that time has healed everything. You are still David thepussy.
> *


I guess you do have me all figured out! And the reason your giving, aint even true! I have never said anything to know one about anything concerning us!And i aint going to start now! yeah you did help me out! At a price, i never expected anything from you! And you did come and pay me and i didnt even take it! i didnt even bug you about it yeah it was hard times, And your the one that kept saying you were going to help me! And i didnt even ask for it! You say you were a friend, A true friend wouldnt say or do the things you are saying! And i guess i could say the same thing about you! I should have listened! But i didnt either! So i guess we are both fools, Im not going to get into a pissing contest with you! I do and did apprieciate everything you did for me! As i hope you did too! This disscusion is over in my book! And about the challenge! I am ready for you rite now! And i dont have to make excuses on why I cant!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 5 2009, 09:43 PM~14689457
> *I guess you do have me all figured out! And the reason your giving, aint even true! I have never said anything to know one about anything concerning us!And i aint going to start now! yeah you did help me out! At a price, i never expected anything from you! And you did come and pay me and i didnt even take it! i didnt even bug you about it yeah it was hard times, And your the one that kept saying you were going to help me! And i didnt even ask for it! You say you were a friend, A true friend wouldnt say or do the things you are saying! And i guess i could say the same thing about you! I should have listened! But i didnt either! So i guess we are both fools, Im not going to get into a pissing contest with you! I do and did apprieciate everything you did for me! As i hope you did too! This disscusion is over in my book! And about the challenge! I am ready for you rite now! And i dont have to make excuses on why I cant!
> *


Im not making excusse, I got a life unlike you. I don't drop everything cause you come calling. you are nothing to me, and never will be. So get that straight. We do this on my time little boy.


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 10:52 PM~14689533
> *Im not making excusse, I got a life unlike you. I don't drop everything cause you come calling. you are nothing to me, and never will be. So get that straight. We do this on my time little boy.
> *


So i guess i do have you figured out!You are afraid! I thought you always make time for a challenge! Your afraid of real modeling! Thats cool i understand!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont wanna be an ass in the middle of all this since i dont know what has happened between u 2(neither do i really wanna get mixed up in this) but could u maybe stop arguing and let this thread come back to the nnl san diego whos going thread? Please dont understand me wrong but the more arguing will be done the more(real words being used) shit will hit the ceiling fan. So could u guys do me that favor? Please?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 5 2009, 11:03 PM~14689627
> *I dont wanna be an ass in the middle of all this since i dont know what has happened between u 2(neither do i really wanna get mixed up in this) but could u maybe stop arguing and let this thread come back to the nnl san diego whos going thread? Please dont understand me wrong but the more arguing will be done the more(real words being used) shit will hit the ceiling fan. So could u guys do me that favor? Please?
> *


Your right bro! to all of you who are going! Enjoy the show!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well I just left your shop pussy, all the lights where out and shop was closed. I just left your house, front door was open I knocked but no one answerd. Oh well I will deal with you later. I know if I aint got pics it did not happen. I got video thoe. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WTF? Ain't this Darksides topic, then he should be the only one who has something to say. I had to do what I had to do. See you all at the show.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will also be bringing a build for Tonioseven. Got it today and gonna drive safe all the way to SD with this one.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wass up guys wat did i miss :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14690352
> *wass up guys  wat did i miss  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 who u :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 5 2009, 11:44 PM~14690382
> *:0 who u  :biggrin:
> *


Where's ur progress weenie???


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:46 PM~14690401
> *Where's ur progress weenie???
> *


I havent heard someone use weenie in a long azz time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14690401
> *Where's ur progress weenie???
> *


its done chicita no progress pics wait till sd scrapa looks better n person. ill bring a bib for u to  :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 5 2009, 11:59 PM~14690496
> *its done chicita no progress pics wait till sd scrapa looks better n person. ill bring a bib for u to    :biggrin:
> *


Don't know if im gonna make it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL I GUESS SOMETIME YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT YOU GO O DO SO WE'LL SEE WHEN THIS GO'S DOWN! FOR EVERYONE ELSE PLEASE STAY OUT OF IT AND LET THEM HANDEL IT! BELEAVE YOU ME! IT'S ON THEM BUT I AM HERE FOR MY BIGG BRO!! I GOT YOUR BACK AND IT'S ON BETWEEN THE TWO BAD ASS BUILDERS HERE ON L.I.L. YA'LL!! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE COMING DOWN TO THE BBQ WE WILL SEE YOU ALL HERE AND WELL SEE THE REST OF YOU AT THE SHOW!!  I HAVE AN EX BUILDER COMMING OUT OF RETIREMENT TO JOIN IN ON THE BBQ AND THE SHOW SO BE READY FOR HIS BUILDS!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:07 AM~14690544
> *Don't know if im gonna make it.
> *


 YOU BETTER BRING JOUR ASS DOWN TO SAN DIEGO CABRON!! THE BBQ WONT BE THE SAME WITH OUT YOU SMALLZ!! WE ALL GOT YOU COVERED  BESIDE, YOU CAN BE BIGGS LIL TEDDY BEAR TO CUDDLE UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14690545
> *WELL I GUESS SOMETIME YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT YOU GO O DO SO WE'LL SEE WHEN THIS GO'S DOWN! FOR EVERYONE ELSE PLEASE STAY OUT OF IT AND LET THEM HANDEL IT! BELEAVE YOU ME! IT'S ON THEM BUT I AM HERE FOR MY BIGG BRO!! I GOT YOUR BACK AND IT'S ON BETWEEN THE TWO BAD ASS BUILDERS HERE ON L.I.L. YA'LL!! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE COMING DOWN TO THE BBQ WE WILL SEE YOU ALL HERE AND WELL SEE THE REST OF YOU AT THE SHOW!!   I HAVE AN EX BUILDER COMMING OUT OF RETIREMENT TO JOIN IN ON THE BBQ AND THE SHOW SO BE READY FOR HIS BUILDS!!!
> *


ROGER????? :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14690551
> *YOU BETTER BRING JOUR ASS DOWN TO SAN DIEGO CABRON!! THE BBQ WONT BE THE SAME WITH OUT YOU SMALLZ!! WE ALL GOT YOU COVERED   BESIDE, YOU CAN BE BIGGS LIL TEDDY BEAR TO CUDDLE UP WITH  :biggrin:
> *


That's what im worried about. Him and Roger fighting over me. I told them i got enough chocolate love to go around.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14690545
> *WELL I GUESS SOMETIME YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT YOU GO O DO SO WE'LL SEE WHEN THIS GO'S DOWN! FOR EVERYONE ELSE PLEASE STAY OUT OF IT AND LET THEM HANDEL IT! BELEAVE YOU ME! IT'S ON THEM BUT I AM HERE FOR MY BIGG BRO!! I GOT YOUR BACK AND IT'S ON BETWEEN THE TWO BAD ASS BUILDERS HERE ON L.I.L. YA'LL!! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE COMING DOWN TO THE BBQ WE WILL SEE YOU ALL HERE AND WELL SEE THE REST OF YOU AT THE SHOW!!   I HAVE AN EX BUILDER COMMING OUT OF RETIREMENT TO JOIN IN ON THE BBQ AND THE SHOW SO BE READY FOR HIS BUILDS!!!
> *




u invited Big Mike?
































j/k

call you on Friday when we're on the way


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14690544
> *Don't know if im gonna make it.
> *


I told you *****, you don't need anything. You can roll with me, I got a room, a bunch of money and no one to spend it on. Im rolling solo saturday noon.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Or U can ride down with me! :twak:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14690573
> *Or U can ride down with me!  :twak:
> *


Just come to my house, we can roll together.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14690573
> *Or U can ride down with me!  :twak:
> *


hey cabron did you get my call earlier??????


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:19 AM~14690580
> *Just come to my house, we can roll together.
> *


fuken lucky putos wish i could make the show eat some bbq for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 PM~14690544
> *Don't know if im gonna make it.
> *


well u have ur ups n downs bro i understand what ur going thru. u have to do wat u have to do but the 55 is still going whether u show up or not chump its all good see u sd or not it was good u gave me so much motivation bro tks chicita  not :0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14690587
> *well u have ur ups n downs bro i understand what ur going thru. u have to do wat u have to do but the 55 is still going whether u show up or not chump its all good see u sd  or not it was good u gave me so much motivation bro tks chicita    not :0
> *


DAMB!!!!!!!!!!! Pinche Frank :roflmao: :no:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14690587
> *well u have ur ups n downs bro i understand what ur going thru. u have to do wat u have to do but the 55 is still going whether u show up or not chump its all good see u sd  or not it was good u gave me so much motivation bro tks chicita    not :0
> *


Whatever chump. My 58 will b there wether i come or not so ur still gonna look bad either way...... :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:14 AM~14690569
> *I told you *****, you don't need anything. You can roll with me, I got a room, a bunch of money and no one to spend it on. Im rolling solo saturday noon.
> *



damn, spend it on me fucker, come down friday night and we can go to the strip club........ :twak: :twak:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Aug 6 2009, 12:10 AM~14690551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax homies. I'll b there. I was just saying that to see what theetheedee comment Frank was gonna make. And once again he proved me right....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:12 AM~14690560
> *That's what im worried about. Him and Roger fighting over me. I told them i got enough chocolate love to go around.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA
SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:07 AM~14690544
> *Don't know if im gonna make it.
> *



u better make it, I'm charging the batteries for the video camera to record the Royal Rumble.............  

or you riding a wooden horse again...... :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14690599
> *damn, spend it on me fucker, come down friday night and we can go to the strip club........ :twak:  :twak:
> *


Damn pimp. U gonna bring wifey and then leave her in the room to go look at ass...Myyy *****!!!  Shit now Mike really ain't gonna b able to come.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14690599
> *damn, spend it on me fucker, come down friday night and we can go to the strip club........ :twak:  :twak:
> *


I don't waist my money on strip club's bro. we will get lit on saturday. I got the greygoose, patron and the malibu rum. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:28 AM~14690609
> *u better make it, I'm charging the batteries for the video camera to record the Royal Rumble.............
> 
> or you riding a wooden horse again...... :0
> *


U made that sound so gay. :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:30 AM~14690619
> *I don't waist my money on strip club's bro. we will get lit on saturday. I got the greygoose, patron and the malibu rum.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:28 AM~14690609
> *u better make it, I'm charging the batteries for the video camera to record the Royal Rumble.............
> 
> or you riding a wooden horse again...... :0
> *


I can bring the horse if you want Smallz. You just gotta get permission from my kid!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 AM~14690619
> *I don't waist my money on strip club's bro. we will get lit on saturday. I got the greygoose, patron and the malibu rum.  :biggrin:
> *



not wasting money, more like a gift for a homie.......

I got some Grey goose, Hypnoic, Tequila, a couple 30's of Tecate. 

And Roger's gonna bring something to drink too..........


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:30 AM~14690619
> *I don't waist my money on strip club's bro. we will get lit on saturday. I got the greygoose, patron and the malibu rum.  :biggrin:
> *


Okay. I don't want u to wake up and say the goose had u feeling loose that's y u did what u did. :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:33 AM~14690640
> *Okay. I don't want u to wake up and say the goose had u feeling loose that's y u did what u did. :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




just hide the bottle of Vasaline!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:27 PM~14690603
> *Relax homies. I'll b there. I was just saying that to see what theetheedee comment Frank was gonna make. And once again he proved me right....
> *


 :uh: its deedeedree u fool not theetheedee god :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:33 AM~14690638
> *not wasting money, more like a gift for a homie.......
> 
> I got some Grey goose, Hypnoic, Tequila, a couple 30's of Tecate.
> ...


How about a couple of homies. Me and Roger's birthday next wednesday.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:33 AM~14690640
> *Okay. I don't want u to wake up and say the goose had u feeling loose that's y u did what u did. :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:31 AM~14690624
> *U made that sound so gay. :uh:
> *




gay or not, I wasn't in Arizona for the show. I just saw the pics :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:29 AM~14690616
> *Damn pimp. U gonna bring wifey and then leave her in the room to go look at ass...Myyy *****!!!   Shit now Mike really ain't gonna b able to come.
> *



who said she was gonna stay in the room my *****, we were planning on taking you and Roger out Friday night for your b-days, but since u not coming out Friday...... :angry:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 6 2009, 12:34 AM~14690644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:24 PM~14690593
> *Whatever chump. My 58 will b there wether i come or not so ur still gonna look bad either way...... :0  :0
> *


u better make sure  cause if u dont :0 FTP my brutha


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:39 AM~14690673
> *Vasaline heats up 2 quick. Use KY.......Gotta love em' long time
> :uh:  :loco:
> *



whatever u bringing with you, Biggs and Roger are your roommates.....

I just don't want to see those pics in the MCBA outings topic....... :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 6 2009, 12:36 AM~14690652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good bro. I wish i could come for the whole weekend still. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:42 AM~14690689
> *I know huh. I knew the E&J would make me do some funny shit.
> It's all good bro. I wish i could come for the whole weekend still. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



it's all good, we'll get u faded Sat night


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14690586
> *fuken lucky putos wish i could make the show eat some bbq for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no shit homie, sorry, but know stuff comes up. Thats why i missed the Arizona trip


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 6 2009, 12:40 AM~14690679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sharpening up my toothbrush as we speak. I ain't falling for no banana in my tailpipe......lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 12:41 AM~14690684
> *whatever u bringing with you, Biggs and Roger are your roommates.....
> 
> I just don't want to see those pics in the MCBA outings topic....... :uh:
> *


mmmmmmmm, got to love me some chocolate. I'm going to beat you back into slavery. :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Aug 6 2009, 12:43 AM~14690692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U gotta catch me first fat man.....lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:46 AM~14690705
> *mmmmmmmm, got to love me some chocolate. I'm going to beat you back into slavery. :0
> *




hey, take it easy........don't talk that way untill he goes, u gonna scare him with your buff body.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 6 2009, 01:49 AM~14690720
> *hey, take it easy........don't talk that way untill he goes, u gonna scare him with your buff body.....
> *


I KNOW HUH?!?!?!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 12:48 AM~14690715
> *My kinda party.
> U gotta catch me first fat man.....lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U can't run too far. the door will be blocked by Roger and we will be 10 story's up. You better get your shank ready. All you get is one shot, then it's party time.

Give me some chon chon little bitch!!!!!! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:56 AM~14690754
> *U can't run too far. the door will be blocked by Roger and we will be 10 story's up. You better get your shank ready. All you get is one shot, then it's party time.
> 
> Give me some chon chon little bitch!!!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:56 AM~14690754
> *U can't run too far. the door will be blocked by Roger and we will be 10 story's up. You better get your shank ready. All you get is one shot, then it's party time.
> 
> Give me some chon chon little bitch!!!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:00 AM~14690768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: That's my dog.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 01:46 AM~14690705
> *mmmmmmmm, got to love me some chocolate. I'm going to beat you back into slavery. :0
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:56 AM~14690754
> *U can't run too far. the door will be blocked by Roger and we will be 10 story's up. You better get your shank ready. All you get is one shot, then it's party time.
> 
> Give me some chon chon little bitch!!!!!! :0
> *













partytime


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK SO, WHO'S ALL COMING TO THE BBQ? LET ME KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE SHOWING UP SO WE CAN HAVE "ALOT" OF FOOD AND DRANK!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CRACKER JACK WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COUPLE DAYS LEFT, SEE SOME OF YOU GUYS TOMORROW.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14698800
> *OK SO, WHO'S ALL COMING TO THE BBQ? LET ME KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE SHOWING UP SO WE CAN HAVE "ALOT" OF FOOD AND DRANK!! :biggrin:
> *


Im in for sure.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14698800
> *OK SO, WHO'S ALL COMING TO THE BBQ? LET ME KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE SHOWING UP SO WE CAN HAVE "ALOT" OF FOOD AND DRANK!! :biggrin:
> *


Bos82
CHR1S619
Darkside
Mr. Biggs
Smallz
Raider Pride
SDRodder (Maybe)
??????
??????
??????


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14699001
> *Bos82
> CHR1S619
> Darkside
> ...



i wanna go.....but i need a ride........i got a ride for the day of the show but not for the day before.....unless someone has some room in there ride for one.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 6 2009, 09:20 PM~14699141
> *i wanna go.....but i need a ride........i got a ride for the day of the show but not for the day before.....unless someone has some room in there ride for one.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


where you live at dawg???


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Bos82
CHR1S619
Darkside
Mr. Biggs
Smallz
Raider Pride
SDRodder (Maybe)
BiggDeee
??????
??????


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 09:06 PM~14698961
> *Im in for sure.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 09:25 PM~14699203
> *where you live at dawg???
> *


i stay like one hop and a step from biggz......!!!..ill try to call him 2morrow


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 6 2009, 09:45 PM~14699420
> *i stay like one hop and a step from biggz......!!!..ill try to call him 2morrow
> *


oh ok. hit em up homie. u gotta get down there.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 09:47 PM~14699441
> *oh ok. hit em up homie. u gotta get down there.
> *


oh i know bro.......its going to be on and poppin....even if i have to take the bus i will.......lol.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OK GUYS, IT'S THE FRIDAY OF THE SHOW AND SO FAR WE HAVE A FEW PEOPLE WHO HAVE POSTED ON HERE THAT THEY WILL BE COMING OVER FOR THE BBQ!! SO IT'S FRIDAY MORNING AND I AM STILL GETTING READY FOR THE BBQ :biggrin: SO I WILL BE SEEING SOME OF YOU HERE AT MY WORK AS YOU CHECK IN AND MORE OF YOU WHEN YOU COME TO THE BBQ AND MORE AT THE SHOW!! SO I WILL SEE YOU "ALL" VERY SOON!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

My lady gonna make a salad. we'll pick up some chips, we got beer and pisto......


see you later today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 7 2009, 11:08 AM~14702636
> *My lady gonna make a salad. we'll pick up some chips, we got beer and pisto......
> see you later today
> *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm here in the big SD driving around,someone pm me their local #


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14699001
> *Bos82
> CHR1S619
> Darkside
> ...



you can change tht maybe to a YES lol. I am comming over for alittle while. Mom is makeing some macaroni salad and will send it over with me and dad :biggrin: See you guys there.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Bos82
CHR1S619
Darkside
Mr. Biggs
Smallz
Raider Pride
SDRodder (YES)
BiggDeee
??????
??????

:biggrin: 

THATS COOL BRO!!!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 02:56 PM~14705455
> *Bos82
> CHR1S619
> Darkside
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I won't be there but thanks to the homies, my '58 will be there!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man one of these years I'm gonna make it to a show out there. Good luck guys and bring home alot of hardware.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Aug 7 2009, 03:06 PM~14705536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool if you & more of the homies could make it!!
Hopefully you guys can make it out here soon. I'm still trying to make it out to Toledo. Maybe you guys can make it their.


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14699001
> *Bos82
> CHR1S619
> Darkside
> ...


Ill be there ill bring the cigars and chips. If you need anything let me know. Thanks mad indian


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 09:25 PM~14699206
> *Bos82
> CHR1S619
> Darkside
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 7 2009, 09:18 PM~14708238
> *Ill be there ill bring the cigars and chips. If you need anything let me know. Thanks mad indian
> *


more cigars!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 7 2009, 09:40 PM~14708397
> *more cigars!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The more the marrier.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14708467
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>yes sir!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Mr.1/16th: CARNE ASADA & TORTILLAS
Bos82: CHIPS AND DIP  
CHR1S619 RICE AND BEANS AND BEER  
Darkside SHRIMP CEVICHE SALSA AND GUACAMOLE  
Mr. Biggs PISTO AND DRANK :biggrin:  
Smallz "PEANUTBUTTERGELLYTIME!!" :biggrin:  
Raider Pride SALAD AND DRANK AND "PISTO"  
SDRodder MAC SALAD :biggrin:  
BiggDeee: ???
gregg from "model car magazine" HIMSELF  
darrel gassaway ???
eddie contreras and friends????
alfa male: CARNE ASADA AND DRINKS  
AND ANYONE ELSE BRINGING ANYTHING TO THE HOUSE PLEASE POST IT ON HERE AND KEEP IT GOING!! LOOKING FORWARD TO HAVING THE CREW AT THE SOCALINC SHOP AND HEADQUARTERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Looking foward to seeing everyone later on! To all the homies heading the to big SD, drive safe and see ya here!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

SEE YOU GUYS LATER GOING TO TAKE TODAY


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1 day left its almost here see ya'll tomorrow @ da show remember biggs and tribal leave some for me for tomorrow dont abuse him to much guys  :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 8 2009, 11:50 AM~14711195
> *1 day left its almost here see ya'll tomorrow @ da show remember biggs and tribal leave some for me for tomorrow dont abuse him to much guys   :0
> *


MAN SATURDAY BBQ WAS A BLAST!!!! WE HAD FOOD DRANK AND FUN!! AND WE WELCOMED A NEW MEMBER TO M.C.B.A./SOCALINC.  "SDRODDR" IS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to the FAMILY SDRODDER!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 9 2009, 07:28 AM~14715768
> *Welcome to the FAMILY SDRODDER!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:  :werd:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 9 2009, 05:28 AM~14715768
> *Welcome to the FAMILY SDRODDER!!!!!!
> *



Welcome bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 9 2009, 07:28 AM~14715768
> *Welcome to the FAMILY SDRODDER!!!!!!
> *


X2!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks you very very much. I feel very very honored to be part of mcba and socalinc family. I know one thing. Santiago and the crew shocked me so i could bearly talk besides yes i will except. Thank u very much.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the fam brotha!!! That was a blast. It was cool kickin it with all of ya'll, even though I passed out. LOL


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 06:35 PM~14720106
> *Hey, welcome to the fam brotha!!! That was a blast. It was cool kickin it with all of ya'll, even though I passed out. LOL
> *


HEY...THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO KEEP IT ON THE D/L HOMIE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 06:35 PM~14720106
> *Hey, welcome to the fam brotha!!! That was a blast. It was cool kickin it with all of ya'll, even though I passed out. LOL
> *


yeah darkside i heard wat happen to u bro adm  lol............ :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Aug 9 2009, 07:38 PM~14720134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, See Marky, told you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14720264
> *Its all good bro. I know how you fuckers are anyways. LOL
> BTW, nice pic you took of me.  HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


What happens at the M.C.B.A. B-B-Q Stays at the B-B-Q................ :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14720369
> *What happens at the M.C.B.A. B-B-Q Stays at the B-B-Q................ :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 

Up loading pics right now. Stay tuned


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HERE WE GO!! BUNCH OF PICS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great coverage pics Chris keep'em comin'.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics Chris. I had a good time In SD this weekend.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Aug 9 2009, 08:55 PM~14720837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM, I HAD A GOOD TIME TOO. THANKS FOR COMING DOWN DAWG, YOU AND ALL THE MCBA FAMILIA!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Heres the few i took.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris for postin the pics. I got some pics as well. 
Heading out to the show


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oldskool 67's ride....









And one of the show organizer's ride...pretty cool.









And some more models....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

A LITTLE MORE LATER. THANKS FOR LOOKING.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That's all I got guys....Enjoy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats all I got


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi I like to say thanks to Santiago fof opening his home to all of us this weekend. It was a awsome time being there an on behalf of my family,and all mcba members who were there thanks again. And I hope that you guys enjoyed the cigars and for those that didn't get to smoke one-let me know I still have some cigs left. Hope to do this all over again soon. And congrats to the newest member of family .r rodder-good luck and enjoy your time with the club. To all be safe on your way home and hope to do this again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   late, Mad Indian


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Like i said ealier i was really suprised to be able to join mcba. I am very very honored. The show today was a blast. Had so much fun and some goes to the potluck. It was just a blast. I am glad to meet everyone. I also got some pics so here they are























































































































































































More to come in the next post :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you to all of the fellas that posted up pics!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see more!!!!!!! Hope you guys add them to the MCBA outing page as well?!?!?!?!?!?!?????


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

like promised :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Last ones  




















































































I am glad alot of us took pics as i missed some stuff like darksides stuff. Totaly forgot to get pics but i see i am covered. I think the others who were there have the group pictures and such


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

A Big Thanks to all of you for posting pictures!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks again Chris for getting the pics that I missed.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:18 PM~14721824
> *Thanks again Chris for getting the pics that I missed.
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

damn i dont want to flood this thread with pictures but i took some too.SHOULD I POST EM UP OR NOT......?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 9 2009, 10:35 PM~14721961
> *damn i dont want to flood this thread with pictures but i took some too.SHOULD I POST EM UP OR NOT......?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 9 2009, 10:35 PM~14721961
> *damn i dont want to flood this thread with pictures but i took some too.SHOULD I POST EM UP OR NOT......?
> *




Post em Post em Post em Post em :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The more the merrier. Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 10 2009, 12:12 AM~14721769
> *A Big Thanks to all of you for posting pictures!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
damn this is like the vegas supershow of models !!!!!!!!
man I would have loved to see these in person holy shit !!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i got some really good pics....hold on to your pantalones.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks to all for the pics!! 

Looks like this was a great show.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

than my camera died and i couldnt take any more....next time i will charge it up....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Pics everyone!!!!! I had a blast all weekend!!!!! Im finally back in AZ and gonna sober up some more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

wow great show pics sooooo many nice builds looked like alot of fun


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for tha pics


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

All i can say is wowthey all look great


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 10 2009, 01:32 AM~14722778
> *wow great show pics sooooo many nice builds looked like alot of fun
> *


x2 wish i could have made it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i see alot of mondos projects and rides, so hoe come he dont post in his topic any more??


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for the pics homie!!! I wish the lowrider catagory looked like that out here!

So many sick builds!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THIS WAS A KOOL GATHERING OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING TO THE HEADQAURTS OF SOCALINC/MCBA AND MY HOME! MI CASA ES SU CASA FAMILY!! THE SHOW WAS GREAT TO HAVE BACK IN CALI BUT THIER WAS A "BIGG" FOOLISH THING THAT WILL HURT THIS SHOW FROM NOW ON! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED AND FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHO DID IT! I CAN'T BELEAVE IT HAPPENED TO A GREAT PERSON AND ONE OF THE BEST FRIENDS ANYONE CAN HAVE IN THEIR LIFE!!!! 
I HOPE IT ALL COME BACK TO GREGG AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD! SO I WILL PRAY FOR THE PERSON OR PERSONS TO GET THEIR FUCKING HEAD OUT OF THEIR ASS AND DO THE RIGHT THING! MR.1/16TH


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 09:50 AM~14725031
> *:biggrin:  THIS WAS A KOOL GATHERING OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS :biggrin:  THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING TO THE HEADQAURTS OF SOCALINC/MCBA AND MY HOME! MI CASA ES SU CASA FAMILY!! THE SHOW WAS GREAT TO HAVE BACK IN CALI BUT THIER WAS A "BIGG" FOOLISH THING THAT WILL HURT THIS SHOW FROM NOW ON! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED AND FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHO DID IT! I CAN'T BELEAVE IT HAPPENED TO A GREAT PERSON AND ONE OF THE BEST FRIENDS ANYONE CAN HAVE IN THEIR LIFE!!!!
> I HOPE IT ALL COME BACK  TO GREGG AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD! SO I WILL PRAY FOR THE PERSON OR PERSONS TO GET THEIR FUCKING HEAD OUT OF THEIR ASS AND DO THE RIGHT THING! MR.1/16TH
> *


ITS ALL GOOD...THIS PERSON THAT BURNED THEIR BRIDGES AND MESSED WITH THE FAMILY(GREG), YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WE WILL HANDLE THIS SITUATION IN VICTORVILLE AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC...SEE YA THERE BUDDY BOY! :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ID LIKE TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU OUT TO SO CAL INC. FOR ALL THE WARM WELCOME TO THEIR HOMETOWN AND VERY BIG SPECIAL GRACIAS TO THE ONE AND ONLY.....MR.1/16TH FOR OPENING UP HIS HOME TO ALL THE FAMILIA FROM MCBA....IT WAS A BLAST....AND ID LIKE TO ALSO THANK HIM FOR SAVING ME FROM MY BAD SITUATION I GOT IN OUT THERE....THANK YOU MR.1/16TH!  *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 10:50 AM~14725031
> *:biggrin:  THIS WAS A KOOL GATHERING OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS :biggrin:  THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING TO THE HEADQAURTS OF SOCALINC/MCBA AND MY HOME! MI CASA ES SU CASA FAMILY!! THE SHOW WAS GREAT TO HAVE BACK IN CALI BUT THIER WAS A "BIGG" FOOLISH THING THAT WILL HURT THIS SHOW FROM NOW ON! FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW WHAT HAPPENED AND FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHO DID IT! I CAN'T BELEAVE IT HAPPENED TO A GREAT PERSON AND ONE OF THE BEST FRIENDS ANYONE CAN HAVE IN THEIR LIFE!!!!
> I HOPE IT ALL COME BACK  TO GREGG AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD! SO I WILL PRAY FOR THE PERSON OR PERSONS TO GET THEIR FUCKING HEAD OUT OF THEIR ASS AND DO THE RIGHT THING! MR.1/16TH
> *


IT WAS A GREAT SHOW, AND WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME.
IM STILL IN SHOCK AFTER HEARING ABOUT WHAT HAPPENED TO GREGG. 
THE PERSON WHO DID THAT TO GREGG IS THE BIGGEST PIECE OF SHIT IN MY BOOK, AND KARMA IS A MOTHAFUCKA. 
I REALLY HOPE WHOEVER DID THAT WILL DO THE RIGHT THING AND MAKE THIS SHIT RIGHT. BECAUSE THAT JUST FUCKED ALL OF US.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 12:08 PM~14725210
> *ID LIKE TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU OUT TO SO CAL INC. FOR ALL THE WARM WELCOME TO THEIR HOMETOWN AND VERY BIG SPECIAL GRACIAS TO THE ONE AND ONLY.....MR.1/16TH FOR OPENING UP HIS HOME TO ALL THE FAMILIA FROM MCBA....IT WAS A BLAST....AND ID LIKE TO ALSO THANK HIM FOR SAVING ME FROM MY BAD SITUATION I GOT IN OUT THERE....THANK YOU MR.1/16TH!
> *


  THAT'S WHAT FAMILY FOR!!  AND THANK YOU TOO BROTHER FOR THE HOOKUP  I WILL GET THE BIGG BODY FIXED ASAP!!  SEE ALL OF YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

CONGRATZ TO BOSE82 AND DARKSIDE CUSTOMS FOR THEIR PHOTO SHOOT IN MODEL CAR MAGAZINE


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!! I WAS SURPRISED I GOT ONE.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha. I was surprised as well that I got another for my wagon.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 12:18 PM~14725858
> *CONGRATZ TO BOSE82 AND DARKSIDE CUSTOMS FOR THEIR PHOTO SHOOT IN MODEL CAR MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the mag coverage homies.  
And also to all the other members who got a pic in the mag too. :biggrin: Way to go homie's.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 10 2009, 12:12 AM~14721769
> *X-1000!!!   I just had a model-orgasm!! I wish I could've been there!!! Thanks again to Pat for taking my '58 and to Chris for even offering! I really means a lot!!!   *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 11:08 AM~14725210
> *ID LIKE TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU OUT TO SO CAL INC. FOR ALL THE WARM WELCOME TO THEIR HOMETOWN AND VERY BIG SPECIAL GRACIAS TO THE ONE AND ONLY.....MR.1/16TH FOR OPENING UP HIS HOME TO ALL THE FAMILIA FROM MCBA....IT WAS A BLAST....AND ID LIKE TO ALSO THANK HIM AND MR BIGGS FOR SAVING ME FROM MY BAD SITUATION I GOT IN OUT THERE....THANK YOU MR.1/16TH!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That's right, mr biggs and mr 1/16th saved me!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ouch !!! my head hurts !! from stairing at all those bad ass models,thanks guys for takin the time to shoot and post all of these. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 10 2009, 07:07 PM~14729900
> *ouch !!! my head hurts !! from stairing at all those bad ass models,thanks guys for takin the time to shoot  and post all of these. :biggrin:
> *


It's all good. I like taking pictures. I would have better ones but theirs just to many of them to take my time. I'll keep taking & posting pictures from all the shows I go to


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2009, 02:34 PM~14726513
> *Congrats on the mag coverage homies.
> And also to all the other members who got a pic in the mag too.  :biggrin: Way to go homie's.
> *


BIGGS, THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT AT THE SHOW BROTHER!! IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU AT THE HEAD OF THE SHOW ANSWERING QUESTIONS FROM THE CROWD!! :biggrin: ONE OF MANY THING I HAVE LEARNED FROM "MR.BIGGS" "YOU TAKE CARE OF FAMILY! NO MATTER WHAT!!" M.C.B.A. FOR LIFE HOMIES!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14731155
> *BIGGS, THANK YOU FOR HELPING OUT AT THE SHOW BROTHER!! IT WAS GREAT TO SEE YOU AT THE HEAD OF THE SHOW ANSWERING QUESTIONS FROM THE CROWD!!  :biggrin:  ONE OF MANY THING I HAVE LEARNED  FROM "MR.BIGGS"  "YOU TAKE CARE OF FAMILY! NO MATTER WHAT!!" M.C.B.A. FOR LIFE HOMIES!!
> *


Thanks bro you know how we do it.  
I tried to do the best I could with what time that I was asked to do it. My Family means the world to me bro, and I got to do what I got to do to take care of them.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

It was cool to see a bunch of faces I hadn't seen in a LOOOONG time. Mark at M&S, David Cruz, and a bunch of others. Cool hanging out at the BBQ the night before too! Good to meet everyone. Hope everyone got home safe. Anyone thinking about Vegas? I might be planning a trip for the IPMS one. (wedding to go to during the other one  )
Paul


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 10 2009, 10:39 PM~14731778
> *It was cool to see a bunch of faces I hadn't seen in a LOOOONG time. Mark at M&S, David Cruz, and a bunch of others. Cool hanging out at the BBQ the night before too! Good to meet everyone. Hope everyone got home safe. Anyone thinking about Vegas? I might be planning a trip for the IPMS one. (wedding to go to during the other one  )
> Paul
> *


VEGAS??????? WHEN???? I HAVE A WEDDING TO GO ASWELL IN SEPT 4TH :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 10 2009, 01:34 PM~14726513
> *Congrats on the mag coverage homies.
> And also to all the other members who got a pic in the mag too.  :biggrin: Way to go homie's.
> *


Thanks bigg homie!!!! Had a great time and that most def made it a great one for me.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 10 2009, 02:12 PM~14726868
> *X-1000!!!   I just had a model-orgasm!! I wish I could've been there!!! Thanks again to Pat for taking my '58 and to Chris for even offering! I really means a lot!!!
> *


Any time homie!!!! Its was an honor and it def deserved to be in the shows man. Like I said in the PM. Your 58 got alot of attention and pics taken.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 10 2009, 10:33 PM~14732432
> *Any time homie!!!! Its was an honor and it def deserved to be in the shows man. Like I said in the PM. <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Your 58 got alot of attention</span> and pics taken.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

which one was it i probaly took a pic of it


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Tonio I let bos82 borrow my display stand to post your 58 on, its a clear stand with a mirror under it so you can see the undercarriage!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 10 2009, 10:21 PM~14732757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh that one yupp got a pic of it it looked real nice tino got to give u props bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14732701
> *Tonio I let bos82 borrow my display stand to post your 58 on, its a clear stand with a mirror under it so you can see the undercarriage!
> *


Damn homie My bad.....!!!! Marky Mark hooked it up T. I only had one display stand and he let me use one of his. THANKS MARK!!!!!! MCBA lookin after each other all weekend.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Kit Kruisers is Sept 25th and IPMS Best of the west is Oct ober 10th. I'm thinking of the Oct one. (like I need a reason to go to Vegas! PFFF!) :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 10 2009, 10:06 PM~14732121
> *VEGAS??????? WHEN???? I HAVE A WEDDING TO GO ASWELL IN SEPT 4TH :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 11 2009, 06:53 AM~14733677
> *Kit Kruisers is Sept 25th and IPMS Best of the west is Oct ober 10th. I'm thinking of the Oct one. (like I need a reason to go to Vegas! PFFF!) :biggrin:
> *


i know huh!?!?!?! i might send it up with you in sept. but oct. we will be in ohio defending the title with Mr. Biggs!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY GUY'S, GREGG FOUND THE MODEL KITS HE TOUGHT WE STOLLEN!! BUT THE AIR BRUSH IS HISTORY  DARREL GASAWYS SON PUT THEM IN HIS CAR INSTED OF HIS DAD'S WERE GREGGS STUF WAS AT! SO THE ONLY THING WE STILL NEED TO GET BACK IS THE AIR BRUSH KIT THAT WAS GIVEN TO HIM BY GREX FOR THE ARTICAL HE WAS GOING TO WRITE FOR THE MAGAZINE  STILL WAITING TO HERE FROM RAYMOND THE VENDER THAT WAS AT THE SHOW. ONE STEP CLOSER TO MAKING THIS RIGHT FOR BROTHER GREGG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alot of great pics fellas ! Thanks for sharing ! It kinda puts us at the show there with you all ! 

So who won what ? What was BIGGS doing at the mic ? And lets see the buys you guys got !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Biggs was giving a basic building seminar.
I already posted my buys in my thread, but I can post them in here also.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn darkside u came up bro specaily on that 84 gmc p/u iv'e been lookin for one those n the vega. nice bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Chris hooked it up with that GMC kit.
And I only paid 15 bucks for that Blazer resin.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14732701
> *Tonio I let bos82 borrow my display stand to post your 58 on, its a clear stand with a mirror under it so you can see the undercarriage!
> *


Marky Mark, you are straight-up first class man!! Thanks bro!! After seeing all of those sweet-ass builds there, I definitely gots to step my game up!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL IT'S OFFICIAL!
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
THIER WILL BE NO MORE SOCAL SHOWS, EVER!! I AM TALKING WITH DARREL GASAWAY AND THEY PULLED THE PLUG ON THE SOCAL SHOWS!! GREGG WILL NO LONGER BE DOING PHOTO SHOOTS IN CALI EVER! KURT AND A FEW OTHERS THAT HELPED PUT ON THE SHOW CALLED IT QUITS! FROM NOW ON THOSE KIDS WHO STOLE THE AIR BRUSH KIT WILL NEVER BE ALLOWED IN OR AT A SOCAL MODEL CAR SHOW!! THEIR WILL ALWAYS BE A M.C.B.A. MEMBER AT A SHOW KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR YOU SO IF YOU ARE READING THIS POST!! "YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE"
 "THANKS ALOT YOU FUCKING LIL REJECTS AND YOUR MOM SHOULD HAVE SWALLOWED YOU BASTARDS AND SAVED THE WORLD FROM YOUR PRESENTS!"
REPECTFULY MR.1/16TH AND M.C.B.A./SOCALINC. FAMILY!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 11 2009, 02:26 PM~14737570
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIER WILL BE NO MORE SOCAL SHOWS, EVER!! I AM TALKING WITH DARREL GASAWAY AND THEY PULLED THE PLUG ON THE SOCAL SHOWS!! GREGG WILL NO LONGER  BE DOING PHOTO SHOOTS IN CALI EVER! KURT AND A FEW OTHERS THAT HELPED PUT ON THE SHOW  CALLED IT QUITS! FROM NOW ON THOSE KIDS WHO STOLE THE AIR BRUSH KIT WILL NEVER BE ALLOWED IN OR AT A SOCAL MODEL CAR SHOW!! THEIR WILL ALWAYS BE A M.C.B.A. MEMBER AT A SHOW  KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR YOU SO IF YOU ARE READING THIS POST!! "YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE"
> ...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELL THAT JUST SUCKS!! I hope they spray them selfs in the eyes!!! BITCHES!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 11 2009, 04:02 PM~14737904
> *WELL THAT JUST SUCKS!! I hope they spray them selfs in the eyes!!! BITCHES!!!
> *


YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this is the same reason they shut it down the last time. fuckin dumb asses did anybody see who took it cause thats fucked up. gregg is good people n shit but some stupid idiot had to fuck it up for everybody again that sucks pinches culeros go steal from momma u pinche alphabeta. like everybody is saying karma is a waitin for u broke ass thief :angry: :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :nono: :rant: :twak:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the pics homies ! :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO IT WAS SOMEONE FROM LAYITLOW THAT STOLE THESE ITEMS????? ARE THEY IN A CLUB? THAT SUCKS MAN!! :angry:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Guys. I think if we pull our cash together we can come up with an airbrush for GREG. Five bucks a person....say fourty five people should cover the cost. ?? let me know I can paypal you the cash. I think Gregg should take time off and blow some steam from what happened. It's not right what the kids did , but Gregg should also think twice about attending and taking pics of the Cali shows. He's taking out on you guys for no reason, it's the bastards the riped him off he should take it out on. I know this sucks but hey lifes to short for this kind of reasoning. It's not just you guys that are going to get shut out, it's also the others that travel to and from these shows that are being shut out also. Maybe GREGG should think about it a little more ????What you say GREGG !!!

ModelCar Magazine supporter since it's conception. :thumbsup: 

Don V
El Paso, Texas


----------



## ECKUSTOMS619 (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 11 2009, 04:56 PM~14738498
> *Sorry to hear this Guys. I think if we pull our cash together we can come up with an airbrush for GREG.  Five bucks a person....say fourty five people should cover the cost. ?? let me know I can paypal you the cash. I think Gregg should take time off and blow some steam from what happened. It's not right what the kids did , but Gregg should also think twice about attending and taking pics of the Cali shows. He's taking out on you guys for no reason, it's the bastards the riped him off he should take it out on. I know this sucks but hey lifes to short  for this kind of reasoning. It's not just you guys that are going to get shut out, it's also the others that travel to and from these shows that are being shut out also. Maybe GREGG should think about it a little more ????What you say GREGG !!!
> 
> ModelCar Magazine supporter since it's conception. :thumbsup:
> ...


ON MCMFORUM THEY ARE DOING THE SAME THING FOR HIM! :biggrin: HE KNOWS WHO HE IS AND HIS KIDS KNOW THEY DID IT!! TO MANY PEOPLE SAYING THE SAMETHING WHEN WE ALL WERE ASKED ABOUT THE SHOW AND ANYTHING OUT OF THE NORM FROM ANY OTHER SHOWS. S.D.P.D. HAVE THE TEMPLE VIDEO AND THEY WILL BE SENDING OUT AN ARREST WARRENT FOR TEHM SOON IS WHAT THEY TOLD US ALL! THIS REALLY SUCKS!! :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ECKUSTOMS619_@Aug 11 2009, 04:59 PM~14738535
> *ON MCMFORUM THEY ARE DOING THE SAME THING FOR HIM! :biggrin:  HE KNOWS WHO HE IS AND HIS KIDS KNOW THEY DID IT!! TO MANY PEOPLE SAYING THE SAMETHING WHEN WE ALL WERE ASKED ABOUT THE SHOW AND ANYTHING OUT OF THE NORM FROM ANY OTHER SHOWS. S.D.P.D. HAVE THE TEMPLE VIDEO AND THEY WILL BE SENDING OUT AN ARREST WARRENT FOR TEHM SOON IS WHAT THEY TOLD US ALL! THIS REALLY SUCKS!! :angry:
> *


 THIS WAS ME POSTING ON HIS ACCOUNT YA'LL BUT HE SEEN THEM TOO AND THEY GAVE EDDIE SHIT TOO :angry:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn Santi, don't hold back. Tell us how u really feel. 

Was gonna buy some wheels from the vendor next to Oakie Al and when he went to look for them on his table they were gone, couldn't find them. All makes sense. Same ones that were caught at Cactus Classic last year trying to Gaffle some parts. 

Damn shame this has to happen to good people. 

All comes back around in the end.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I SAY PUT THE MOTHER FUCKER ON BLAST SO THE HOMIES CAN KNOW NOT TO FUCK WITH THESE PPL ANYMORE!!!! :angry:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

This for you "SANTI" i see you guys had a blast in San Diego i cant believe you guys were so tore up that you let Tribel Dogg stand on top of your wip!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 11 2009, 08:41 PM~14739601
> *X-2* :angry:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 11 2009, 02:26 PM~14737570
> *WELL IT'S OFFICIAL!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIER WILL BE NO MORE SOCAL SHOWS, EVER!! I AM TALKING WITH DARREL GASAWAY AND THEY PULLED THE PLUG ON THE SOCAL SHOWS!! GREGG WILL NO LONGER  BE DOING PHOTO SHOOTS IN CALI EVER! KURT AND A FEW OTHERS THAT HELPED PUT ON THE SHOW  CALLED IT QUITS! FROM NOW ON THOSE KIDS WHO STOLE THE AIR BRUSH KIT WILL NEVER BE ALLOWED IN OR AT A SOCAL MODEL CAR SHOW!! THEIR WILL ALWAYS BE A M.C.B.A. MEMBER AT A SHOW  KEEPING AN EYE OUT FOR YOU SO IF YOU ARE READING THIS POST!! "YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE"
> ...



I will say head on excuse my language so just a warning  


But let me get this right. These kids or whoever the fuck they are ran around in the show( i saw them myself but didnt say anything which i should have), argued with the air bursh seller, told the owner of a probably 200,000 dollar car its a peice of shit and stole stuff? What the fuck. And now there will be no more photoshoots here in so cal???? DID they fuck up this show too? This just pissses me off. WHY? I bearly make it to any shows and this was fun. But now cause of this i understand it such that this show may die again.

Thanks alot to who ever the fuck you are. Thanks for fucking up everything. 

I will stop there before i blow totaly


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A FEW DAYS LATE ON THIS BUT WE HERE IN KS LOVE THE COVERAGE GREGG GIVES US IN THE MAG ! SO TO HERE THAT HE WAS JACKED IS BULLSHIT TO SAY THE LEAST ! BUT I MUST SAY THAT WE HAVE LOW LIVES EVERYWHERE THAT ATTEND THE SHOWS WE ALL GO TO ! 

I HELP WATCH ARE LOCAL SHOWS BACK IN THE DAY AND THE FUCK STICKS TRY TO DO THE TEAM THING HERE ! THEY WORK IN 2-3 GUYS GO TO A TABLE DISTRACK THE SALER AT THE OTHER END THEN THE OTHER BASTARDS PULL KITS INTO THEIR BAGS ! WE HAVE CAUGHT ALOT OF THEM , OR THEY PICK IT UP AND HOLD IT AS IF THEY ARE STILL LOOKING AT OTHER ITEMS AND THEN WALK THE OTHER WAY ! 

WE ALSO HAVE A FEW DIP SHITS ON HERE THAT LIKE TO BE FRONTED ITEMS AND THEN NEVER PAY UP ! TO ME THATS THE SAME THING AS A SNATCH A GRAB , ITS WORSE CAUSE THEY TAKE THE ITEMS KNOWING THEY AREN'T GOING TO BE PAYING UP FOR THEM ! 

I HOPE THIS REALLY DOESNT KILL THE CHANCE OF GREGG ATTENDING THE MID WEST CAUSE OF THE CALI DEAL ! 

AND IF THEY KNOW THESE FOOLS WELL ENOUGH TO KEEP THEM FROM VISITING OTHER SHOWS IN THE SO-CAL AREA WHY CAN'T THE HUNT THEM DOWN AS WE SPEAK ! 

IN ALL TRUTH WE CAN'T STOP EVERY ONE LOOKIN FOR THE QUICK COME UP BUT WE CAN LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER TO ENSURE THE HOBBY AND THE ENJOYMENT OF SHOWS AND CONTEST ! 

*ARE LOCAL DIP SHIT NEEDS TO PAY HIS $27.00 BILL WITH ORBIE CAUSE TAKING A FRONT AND NOT PAYING IT OFF IS THE SAME AS STEALING  ! HE TOOK CARE OF YOU SO YOU NEED TO TAKE CARE OF HIM !*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2009, 07:07 PM~14739910
> *A FEW  DAYS  LATE  ON  THIS    BUT  WE  HERE  IN  KS LOVE  THE  COVERAGE  GREGG  GIVES  US  IN  THE  MAG !  SO  TO  HERE  THAT  HE  WAS  JACKED  IS  BULLSHIT  TO  SAY  THE  LEAST !  BUT  I  MUST  SAY  THAT    WE  HAVE  LOW  LIVES  EVERYWHERE  THAT  ATTEND  THE  SHOWS  WE  ALL  GO  TO !
> 
> I  HELP  WATCH  ARE  LOCAL  SHOWS  BACK IN THE  DAY  AND  THE  FUCK  STICKS  TRY  TO  DO  THE TEAM  THING  HERE  !  THEY  WORK IN  2-3  GUYS  GO  TO  A  TABLE  DISTRACK  THE  SALER  AT THE  OTHER  END  THEN THE  OTHER  BASTARDS  PULL  KITS  INTO  THEIR  BAGS  !  WE  HAVE  CAUGHT  ALOT  OF THEM  ,  OR THEY  PICK  IT  UP  AND  HOLD  IT  AS  IF  THEY  ARE  STILL  LOOKING  AT  OTHER  ITEMS  AND  THEN  WALK  THE  OTHER  WAY !
> ...


AMEN.. 

Everyone in the hobby needs to watch each others backs.Most of us are in it for the same thing fun and friends.. When i vend at shows I watch people like a hawk. You never know who might walk off with something. Alot of vendors are alot more lax about it though. Ive actually had to hunt down people to pay for kits/items. Its always a shame when somethign like this happens but out of most bad things something good will come out of it. Be it better security, people watching out for each other, jail time for the scumbags, but bad things always have a way of bringing something good to light..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*YOU KNOW.....I AM ONE OF THE VENDORS THESE LIL BITCHES WERE TRYING TO STEAL FROM....THEY STOLE FROM ME AT THE CACTUS CLASSIC LAST YEAR....THEM MO FUCKING ANNOYING KIDS GOING AROUND YELLING FUCKING TRYING TO STEAL FROM ALL THE VENDORS WAS TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR...THEY HAD MOMMY AND DADDY THERE WITH THEM...NO MUTHAFUCKING RESPECT...THANX GOD THEIR NOT A PART OF MCBA AND NEVER WILL BE...YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE YOU DUMB SONS A BITCHES...SHOW UP TO CACTUS CLASSIC AND ITS ON ASSHOLE....WE WILL ROCK YOUR WORELD AND SMASH YOUR FUCKING MODELS PEICE OF SHITS....THE FATHER NEEDS A GOOD ASS WHOOPIN,AND THEM KIDS NEED TO BE HUNG FROM A TREE AND BEAT LIKE A PEINCHE PINATA,LIL LEVAS! I AM SORRY BUT THIS IS BULLSHIT THAT PEOPLE CANT KEEP THEIR KIDS IN CHECK!* :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: :loco: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHO WE AIMMIMG FOR MARK ! THEY MEMBERS OF LIL !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2009, 05:21 PM~14740046
> *WHO WE  AIMMIMG  FOR  MARK !  THEY  MEMBERS  OF  LIL  !
> *


YUPP THE FATHER IS A MEMBER HERE ON LAYITLOW! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 11 2009, 06:22 PM~14740065
> *YUPP THE FATHER IS A MEMBER HERE ON LAYITLOW! :angry:
> *


I was pissed when I heard what they were tryin to do to you Marky, and Im glad you said something to the little bastards about the rims.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sorry-ass bastards. I hope Karma treats 'em reeeeeal good.* :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 05:25 PM~14740082
> *I was pissed when I heard what they were tryin to do to you Marky, and Im glad you said something to the little bastards about the rims.
> *


YUPP I WAS WATCHING HIM FROM THE SIDE OF MY EYE AS HE WAS GOING TO PUT THEM IN HIS POCKET I TOLD HIM....DO IT,IM GONNA BREAK YOUR FUCKING FINGERS...I MEAN IF YOUR A KID AND DONT HAVE MONEY FOR A SET OF WIRES JUST ASK...DONT STEAL!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, but you know, it all goes back to the parenting. 
I mean, the father was walking around with no respect towards anyone whatsoever. And the kids are the ones he has to show for that aspect of it. What kind of parent would let their kid run around a venue like that yelling and getting into arguements with vendors and just having no fucking respect for anyone at all.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn they tried to steal from you mark? Shit if u find anything missing later on let me know i may have it for you  If its the little bastards i am thinking about these kids got a free kit from one of the vendors!!! This is just so sad. I was always thought the golden rule well all of them actaully. Why would u steal anyway? i dont see the point of it anyway but i have a different point of view as them anyway.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

put em on blast, lets hear a screen name. No ones above a beating, i hope yall catch the fucker next time you see him and teach him a thing or 2.

no need for that bullshit. Im planning on attending a show or 2 in the states when im back on my feet.... but if people keep fucking it up for everyone, we aint gonna have any shows to go to.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

I THINK NOT PUTTIN THEM ON BLAST, IS ONLY GONNA LET THEM KEEP DOIN WHAT THERE DOIN, IF WE ALL KNOW A NAME OR FACE, THEN WE ALL KNOW WHO TO LOOK OUT FOR


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

wow this sucks man
maybe I missed something but if they were carrying on like that why didnt the people running the show throw them out ???????

hell the MCBA you all got some big hard pipe hittin lookin guys in the club
( no offence )you guys could run security for the show sounds like maybe he needs some kind of security or somethin there. damn shame though for a model show.

it sounds like a over reaction to cancel all future shows for a couple fuck heads


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mcba member don't play,we got a lot of big doggs in our club that can handle their own!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

dang they had these at the model show to ^^ :wow:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

anyone got a pic or user name for these foos? put them levas on blast!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM~14742117
> *anyone got a pic or user name for these foos?  put them levas on blast!!!
> *


X2 i agree wit homeboy put his ass on blast that way he'll now wats coming to him pinche chavala u gonna get urs homeboy who ever u are pinche leva :angry: :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I GOT THAT COVERED. JUST FOUND OUT THE GUYS USER NAME HERE ON LIL. 

MARIOCPT


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks darkside......i was trying to figure out who you guys were talkin bout.....till i seen his profile....thanks again.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOURE WELCOME BRO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 12 2009, 01:14 AM~14743007
> *I GOT THAT COVERED. JUST FOUND OUT THE GUYS USER NAME HERE ON LIL.
> 
> MARIOCPT
> *






who the fuck is this yahoo :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I BEEN TO 3 MAIN SHOWS HERE IN SO CAL AND THIS WAS THE FIRST TIME I SAW THE DUDE. BUT THAT IS HIM. I RECOGNIZE HIS BIG ASS BARBIE CAR.
KINDA STRANGE THOUGH THAT HE HAS BEEN A MEMBER SINCE FEBRUARY, BUT ONLY MADE 1 POST SINCE HE JOINED. AND HASNT LOGGED IN SINCE JUNE.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i wish i would have took a pic of him at the show in diego....but i dont think i did....he is the guy that built the BIG 57 covertible at the diego show....!!!!...it was next to mandos cars......

i had no idea this happened till i read this a few hours ago..!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Mario is a cool guy. I have met him and talked with him at a few shows. Just not sure what to think now. Does he know what his kids have done? If he didn't he should now know, Santiago gave him a call to let him know. All he got to do is the right thing and return what his kid took. If not then it all falls on his hands since he is the parent.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I say FTP thats fucked up no more coverage at the shows down here in so cal. *FTP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 10:35 PM~14743672
> *I say FTP thats fucked up no more coverage at the shows down here in so cal. FuckinTontoPendejo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 brother


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

A big thanks to Chris, Darkside, Smallz, SDRodder and Rookie for all the great pics. I had a great time at the show. I didn't know about all that other bullshit that took place. My friend was selling parts in the corner and told me he had got jacked for some tires and wheels but he didn't make a big deal out of it. It really sucks when a small number of people can fuck up such a great thing for so many people.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 11 2009, 11:49 PM~14743743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 11 2009, 11:50 PM~14743754
> *A big thanks to Chris, Darkside, Smallz, SDRodder and Rookie for all the great pics. I had a great time at the show. I didn't know about all that other bullshit that took place. My friend was selling parts in the corner and told me he had got jacked for some tires and wheels but he didn't make a big deal out of it. It really sucks when a small number of people can fuck up such a great thing for so many people.
> *


I guess them lil fuckers where having a feild day. :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 12:16 AM~14743570
> *Mario is a cool guy. I have met him and talked with him at a few shows. Just not sure what to think now. Does he know what his kids have done? If he didn't he should now know,  Santiago gave him a call to let him know. All he got to do is the right thing and return what his kid took. If not then it all falls on his hands since he is the parent.
> *


YUP! I HELPED HIM SET UP HIS ACCOUNT! HE'S COOL WITH ME BUT THE KIDS WERE OUT OF CONTROL! I ALREADY SAID WHAT I HAD TO SAY SO I'M OVER THIS SHIT AND WHATZ DONE IS DONE AND CAN'T CHANGE THE PAST! :angry:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All of us are aware of the bullshit that goes on around us on a daily basis. Building models for me, and I'm sure for many of you too, has always been therapeautic. A way to forget about the daily grind and let your creative juices flow. Attending model shows has always been a part of that too. A place to let your guard down and enjoy the show with other modelors. It sucks to think that we have to watch our backs at a model show. F#@K!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 12 2009, 12:16 AM~14743904
> *All of us are aware of the bullshit that goes on around us on a daily basis. Building models for me, and I'm sure for many of you too, has always been therapeautic. A way to forget about the daily grind and let your creative juices flow. Attending model shows has always been a part of that too. A place to let your guard down and enjoy the show with other modelors. It sucks to think that we have to watch our backs at a model show. F#@K!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I feel you carnal. People think Im crazy when Im posted up all day by my models but it's for that same reason. I ain't going to get got, fuck that I got to much time and money invested in my builds. When I walk away I make sure one of the homies knows that Im leaving and take's the guard. I don't know how I would feel if one of my builds or the homies builds was to get taken. I would wan't to fuck someone up. I know they are just models to some people but to people like myself they are lil works of art that cost alot of money and time to build. Thats why at most of the shows I try and keep all the homies club members or not as close as possable to keep an eye on them.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 12 2009, 12:25 AM~14743950
> *I feel you carnal. People think Im crazy when Im posted up all day by my models but it's for that same reason. I ain't going to get got, fuck that I got to much time and money invested in my builds. When I walk away I make sure one of the homies knows that Im leaving and take's the guard. I don't know how I would feel if one of my builds or the homies builds was to get taken. I would wan't to fuck someone up. I know they are just models to some people but to people like myself they are lil works of art that cost alot of money and time to build. Thats why at most of the shows I try and keep all the homies club members or not as close as possable to keep an eye on them.
> *


 That's what we gotta do.:yessad:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb primo so what will this come down to???????? we going to have to come strpped ready to kick ass or what or they can charge at the door to keep ass holes like that douch bag and his kids out????????


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Just send a picture at every contest/nnl in the socal area. when he shows up, they can eject him out of the place. Not much consolation and more work but worth it to know that he won't be able to step foot in a contest hall again. 
Maybe he didn't know his kids were doing that but he does now. If he doesn't do the right thing...................... there's no telling what'll happen. To him or his kids when the right person sees them. This is one of the reasons I had someone watching my Porsche (the 935 in pieces) all day when I wasn't near it. It may be a model, but 2000.00 bucks in a model, once finished is a grip of cash to loose because someone can't control their children. 
If that was me acting that way, I would have got my ass handed to me by my dad. 
As for the dad, I hope your proud of yourself. Not only did you ruin the trust of a bunch of people towards you, but you've also ruined a show. Congradulations. I hope your proud of your children. Karma is a motherfucker though, and it will come for you dude.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIOCPT_@Feb 27 2009, 02:45 PM~13129549
> *THANKS BROTHER!! I AM TAKING YOUR ADVICE AND BUILDING IT RIGHT!! SAME HERE ON THE NNL WEST BRO. NOT SHOWING FOR JUDGING BUT ONLY DISPLAY   AND KICKING IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND LOOKS LIKE HE FOUND DEALS ON THE FIVE FINGER DISCOUNT ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 12 2009, 07:29 AM~14744436
> *Just send a picture at every contest/nnl in the socal area. when he shows up, they can eject him out of the place. Not much consolation and more work but worth it to know that he won't be able to step foot in a contest hall again.
> Maybe he didn't know his kids were doing that but he does now. If he doesn't do the right thing...................... there's no telling what'll happen. To him or his kids when the right person sees them. This is one of the reasons I had someone watching my Porsche (the 935 in pieces) all day when I wasn't near it. It may be a model, but 2000.00 bucks in a model, once finished is a grip of cash to loose because someone can't control their children.
> If that was me acting that way, I would have got my ass handed to me by my dad.
> ...



FRIST OF ALL FROM WHAT I READED IN THIS POST AND ON MCM ! HE GOTS TO KNOW WHAT'S UP AND IS PROBLEY PART OF IT ! 

1 YOU DON'T LET YOUR KIDS RUN AROUND A PUBLIC PLACE STARTING TROUBLE ! TALKIN SHIT TO VENDORS AND SHOW GOES !

2 IF HE KNOWS WHAT HIS KIDS WERE POPPING UP WITH HE HAS TO KNOW THEY WERE TAKING THIS SHIT ! I MEAN A SET OF WHEELS CAN FIT IN YOUR POCKET ! BE HIDDEN ALL DAY UNSEEN AND HE WOULD NEVER FIND OUT ! BUT A $300.00 AIR BRUSH , A BOXED MODEL KIT EVEN IF JUST 1 , THE DUDE HAS TO KNOW THAT THE LITTLE SHITS COP IT AND WAS IN ON THE TAKE FROM THE GET GO ! CAUSE A STAND UP FATHER WOULD HAVE FOUND  WHERE IT CAME AND RETURNED IT ! :angry:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Biggs, if I'm not mistaken, his kids took a pix with all of us last year at the Victorville show in the parking lot when they won for the Juniors class......Gregg also took pix of their cars and they made the mag in the coverage...If those are the same kids, we need to find the pix.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

They are the same kids mkd, it wasnt only the kids jacking, the dad and his compa stoled from me last year at the victorville show I lost about $150 in product!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:yessad: :yessad: YUP THATS THEM!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2009, 12:26 PM~14745827
> *
> 
> 
> ...





that the little bastards in front of mark?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yupp them the lil fuckers standing in front of me!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mademan, *CNDYBLU66SS*, lowridermodels





:uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 12 2009, 12:43 PM~14746008
> *Yupp them the lil fuckers standing in front of me!
> *







they look like some little bastards too :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2009, 09:48 AM~14746072
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mademan, CNDYBLU66SS, lowridermodels
> :uh:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT'S MARIO IN THE BROWN AND TAN :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 12 2009, 12:51 PM~14746109
> *
> *





:dunno: :biggrin: 




im just fuckin with him, thats all


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

are these the kid's that was up there with all the shit and how is the dad?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

The taller kid came up behind me at the show and tried to pick up my 64 impala when I was filling out the paperwork for MCM. I told the chump to step away and he got all big chested at me and that shorter little fucker flinched at me. The taller one told me the car looked like azz. Honestly I got one thing to say about this. If I didnt have so much to lose, I would have fuckin snapped those little fucks in half on the spot. Little punks like that make a motha fucka wanna murder someone. THat was the only time the whole weekend I was pissed. It was a great weekend and I had a blast. To see this in the end makes me sick. Mario I hope you fix this. I dont know you and I dont know your kids fool, but I know the next time a little ***** flinches at me I am gonna fuckin snap. Complete disrespect towards everyone there. I know one thing. The next show I will be on the lookout for little fucks like this. My kids would have been fuckin embarrased and unable to sit for a week on some shit like this. Hopefully this has not fucked everyone over. Is Greg still gonna put the pics of the cars he took at the show in MCM or did everyone get fucked on that. PLEASE tell me a motha fucka did not fuck up my first shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: .


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn that is some fucked up shit for reals its fools like this that mess it up for others that are into this hobby for the love of it and not for the bullshit jacking of other peoples shit. Man I really don't know what else to say I hope this truley don't fuck up a hobby that is starting to come back. Like Patrick said man don't let some other chumps fuck up seal the fate for everyone else. Just my .02 cents


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 12 2009, 06:57 PM~14751031
> *The taller kid came up behind me at the show and tried to pick up my 64 impala when I was filling out the paperwork for MCM. I told the chump to step away and he got all big chested at me and that shorter little fucker flinched at me. The taller one told me the car looked like azz. Honestly I got one thing to say about this. If I didnt have so much to lose, I would have fuckin snapped those little fucks in half on the spot. Little punks like that make a motha fucka wanna murder someone. THat was the only time the whole weekend I was pissed. It was a great weekend and I had a blast. To see this in the end makes me sick. Mario I hope you fix this. I dont know you and I dont know your kids fool, but I know the next time a little ***** flinches at me I am gonna fuckin snap. Complete disrespect towards everyone there. I know one thing. The next show I will be on the lookout for little fucks like this. My kids would have been fuckin embarrased and unable to sit for a week on some shit like this. Hopefully this has not fucked everyone over. Is Greg still gonna put the pics of the cars he took at the show in MCM or did everyone get fucked on that. PLEASE tell me a motha fucka did not fuck up my first shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: .
> *



Damn patrick. Makes me mader to hear that. When i showed the little fucker my cars he was asking about your 64. I told him i know who built it but i couldnt see u at the moment. He was commenting how nice it was. Now u know why. I hope your car makes the mag just like everyone elses.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 12 2009, 07:19 PM~14751263
> *Damn patrick. Makes me mader to hear that. When i showed the little fucker my cars he was asking about your 64. I told him i know who built it but i couldnt see u at the moment. He was commenting how nice it was. Now u know why. I hope your car makes the mag just like everyone elses.
> *


Its all good homie. They are punks and need a good azz whoopin man. They will get it soon enough too. Punks like that cant make it in society without running across the wrong people at some point. Hopefully my car makes it. If not, then I will have to build a better one next time and force them to publish it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 12 2009, 07:22 PM~14751294
> *Its all good homie. They are punks and need a good azz whoopin man. They will get it soon enough too. Punks like that cant make it in society without running across the wrong people at some point. Hopefully my car makes it. If not, then I will have to build a better one next time and force them to publish it.
> *



Yup good ass woppin wouldnt be bad. Or marks idea to break their little fingers. Either way they will learn sooner or later. I got my fingers crossed and hope that all cars will make it in the mag.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah, them two little chumps look like a bunch of trouble makers. if he woulda flinched at me like that, that kid woulda ended up on the floor. hope the kids and their dad get their shit straight


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Its sad that we have these little idiots doing this and getting away with this-but not for long. If their parents don't want to discipline these kids I think that we need to do it for them.... period... I think its time for a mission. Code name find - capture - and ??? Late mad indian.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

so next year you guys bring your kids with you to the show and if the little
putos show up have your kids give them a royal beat down. its just kids fightin
and you guys and your kids dont get in trouble. just an idea :dunno: 

but my guess is you have seen the last of puto mario and his little fuckin puto kids.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

fuck them lil foos, if i see them and the daddy, its an ass whoopin'! thats fucked up they gotta jack shit!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You know what I gotta say about all this........FTP ' s


Yeah That's right! I said it..........................
FUCK THEM PUTOS!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2009, 08:53 AM~14746136
> *THAT'S MARIO IN THE BROWN AND TAN :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats the same shirt he was waring @ da show but yupp thats him n his lil mococsos fuckin leva u gonna get ur puto


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN PATRICK, I DIDNT KNOW THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU. IM SURE THAT YOUR CAR IS STILL GONNA BE IN MCM. DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE. 

AYE BIGDOGG, THAT LOOK LIKE THE SAME SHIRT. LOL. FOOL CANT AFFORD TO BUY ANOTHER ONE, MAYBE HE SHOULD LET HIS PUNK ASS KIDS DO THE SHOPPING FOR HIM. THEY GIVE HIM GOOOOD DEAL.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14764426
> *DAMN PATRICK, I DIDNT KNOW THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU. IM SURE THAT YOUR CAR IS STILL GONNA BE IN MCM. DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE.
> 
> AYE BIGDOGG, THAT LOOK LIKE THE SAME SHIRT. LOL. FOOL CANT AFFORD TO BUY ANOTHER ONE, MAYBE HE SHOULD LET HIS PUNK ASS KIDS DO THE SHOPPING FOR HIM. THEY GIVE HIM GOOOOD DEAL.
> *


 :worship:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14764426
> *DAMN PATRICK, I DIDNT KNOW THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU. IM SURE THAT YOUR CAR IS STILL GONNA BE IN MCM. DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE.
> 
> AYE BIGDOGG, THAT LOOK LIKE THE SAME SHIRT. LOL. FOOL CANT AFFORD TO BUY ANOTHER ONE, MAYBE HE SHOULD LET HIS PUNK ASS KIDS DO THE SHOPPING FOR HIM. THEY GIVE HIM GOOOOD DEAL.
> *



Yup what james said. Dont trip.

As for the second paragraph. Roflmao

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14764426
> *DAMN PATRICK, I DIDNT KNOW THOSE LITTLE FUCKERS SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU. IM SURE THAT YOUR CAR IS STILL GONNA BE IN MCM. DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE.
> *


YEAH THEY STARTED SOME SHIT BUT I WASNT TRYIN TO FUCK MY LIFE OVER SOME LITTLE TERDS. I HOPE THE CAR DOES MAKE IT, BUT WE WILL SEE. IT ALL DEPENDS GREGG I GUESS.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:05 PM~14764517
> *:worship:
> *


 :worship: :worship: . TWO BACK AT THE TOP BIGG DAWG!!!!!THX HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

FTP !


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 13 2009, 09:21 PM~14764761
> *FTP !
> *


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14764808
> *
> *



stands for fuck them putos i guess


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14764821
> *stands for fuck them putos i guess
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I always thought it stood for......Fuck tha police, Fuck, Fuck, Fuck tha police. 
Never heard Fuck The Puto til recently on here. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:28 PM~14764852
> *I always thought it stood for......Fuck tha police, Fuck, Fuck, Fuck tha police.
> Never heard Fuck The Puto til recently on here. LOL
> *



to be honest i dont even know what a puto is. I am with u james i havent heard of it till i joined here lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol it means bitch in espanol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14764866
> *to be honest i dont even know what a puto is. I am with u james i havent heard of it till i joined here lol
> *


If you look at most of the older cholo movies, that's the words that are most used. 
Fuck them putos homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2009, 09:34 PM~14764925
> *lol it means bitch in espanol :biggrin:
> *


puto, joto, bitch, pussy and so on. all the same shit. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14764986
> *puto, joto, bitch, pussy and so on. all the same shit.  :biggrin:
> *



thanks for the info helps to know and understand it :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that show looked damn good.And as for the bad news that fuckin sucks wish it never happened and now all of the cali builders have to suffer for someone else's fuck up :angry: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, it was a cool show Kev. And it does suck ass for what those uncle fuckers did.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 13 2009, 08:37 PM~14764986
> *puto, joto, bitch, pussy and so on. all the same shit.  :biggrin:
> *


simon homes u tell how the old schoolers used to talk ese teash'em how talk likem homes puro vgv ese :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2009, 10:55 PM~14765742
> *simon homes u tell how the old schoolers used to talk ese teash'em how talk likem homes puro vgv ese  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE'S A VIDEO CLIP AT THE SHOW OF MY TABLE!  IN THE MORNING I'LL POT THE 369 VIDEO OF THE SHOW :biggrin: 
MR.1/16TH TABLE


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

cool video homie. i should have brought the video camera with me but I didn't wanna have to lug it around all day lol.
paul


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 14 2009, 01:39 AM~14766422
> *HERE'S A VIDEO CLIP AT THE SHOW OF MY TABLE!   IN THE MORNING I'LL POT THE 369 VIDEO OF THE SHOW :biggrin:
> MR.1/16TH TABLE
> *


That 63 looked super nice bro. To see it in person is a lot different then pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE'S A 360 DEGREE LOOK FROM THE SHOW  
360 VIEW FROM THE SHOW


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 14 2009, 01:46 PM~14769679
> *HERE'S A 360 DEGREE LOOK FROM THE SHOW
> 360 VIEW FROM THE SHOW
> *


TO BAD THIS VEIW DIDN'T SHOW THE FUCKERS THAT SCREWED EVERYTHING UP ! :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 12:52 PM~14769724
> *TO BAD  THIS  VEIW DIDN'T  SHOW  THE  FUCKERS  THAT  SCREWED  EVERYTHING  UP  ! :angry:
> *


I KNOW HUH! I MIGHT HAVE A FEW MORE GUY'S I'M LOOKING INTO IT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THIS ONE GOT FIRST WITH HIS 64 IMPALA AT THE CACTUS SHOW LAST YEAR AND TOOK A PICTURE WITH HIS BROTHER WITH US


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 14 2009, 02:13 PM~14769887
> *THIS ONE GOT FIRST WITH HIS 64 IMPALA AT THE CACTUS SHOW LAST YEAR AND TOOK A PICTURE WITH HIS BROTHER WITH US
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT BIGG'S BROTHER IN THE BACK GROUND ! IT LOOKS LIKE HE KNEW THE KID WAS A JOTO FROM THE GET GO ! HE SHOULD HAVE RUNG HIS NECK RIGHT THERE AND THEN TOSSED HIM IN TRUNK !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 14 2009, 01:13 PM~14769887
> *THIS ONE GOT FIRST WITH HIS 64 IMPALA AT THE CACTUS SHOW LAST YEAR AND TOOK A PICTURE WITH HIS BROTHER WITH US
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 02:17 PM~14769925
> *LOOK  AT  BIGG'S BROTHER  IN  THE  BACK  GROUND !  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  HE  KNEW  THE  KID  WAS  A  JOTO    FROM  THE  GET  GO !  HE  SHOULD  HAVE  RUNG  HIS  NECK  RIGHT THERE  AND  THEN TOSSED  HIM  IN  TRUNK  !
> *





:yes: :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14774444
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the award homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE GOOD SEEING YOU THERE YOU HAVE SOME GREAT BUILDS


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 14 2009, 10:00 PM~14774831
> *THANKS HOMIE GOOD SEEING YOU THERE YOU HAVE SOME GREAT BUILDS
> *


Ya u too bro, I got a couple more in the works that should b done soon :biggrin:


----------

